# [Q] No sub-forum specialized for LG Optimus VU P895



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 25, 2012)

So far, no one using LG Optimus VU P895 on XDA? I'm feeling lonely...


----------



## stingbandel (Dec 25, 2012)

I just bought onw... so you have me 

anyway, have you rooted your phone?


----------



## tamerh (Dec 26, 2012)

I am going to buy it tomorrow


----------



## Farhang (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, this phone needs some attention please.


----------



## Magpir (Jan 8, 2013)

i  intend to buy it sooner or later...

i beleive it is the first 5.0 inch screen on the market


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ask here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354


----------



## abemontalvo (Jan 10, 2013)

Does the LG optimus vu p895 have a root available please someone let me know!!!!! 

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abemontalvo (Jan 10, 2013)

Good news I found a root exploit for the LG optimus vu p895 I'm rooted and now goin!

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lgstoian (Jan 10, 2013)

Can you provide more details on how you rooted the device? I have been trying to convince the 4x community to accept p895 users as the two phones are so closely related ( only difference being the screen ).


----------



## abemontalvo (Jan 10, 2013)

Yea it's actually quite easy pm me and I'll send u the link

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gasalinasv (Jan 10, 2013)

*Vu new owner*

I just bought onelast week. 
Found 2 ways to root it, but both fail. 

Please share the means to root it. :highfive:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abemontalvo (Jan 10, 2013)

Alright here's the link http://db.tt/zeQNJ6XE. Install your necessary drivers and go into LG software mode and choose step 1 normal root. It takes about a minute for the process to be done.

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gasalinasv (Jan 10, 2013)

*Thanks*

I use it in W7, W XP, Ubuntu linux, and didnt work, but I use v17

This appears v15, i will try and post results


----------



## gasalinasv (Jan 10, 2013)

Not work for me.
There   are 3 errors, showed in the attachment. They appear in both versions.


Sent from my LG-P895qb using xda app-developers app


----------



## lgstoian (Jan 11, 2013)

As I mentioned our device is identical to the LG HD 4x so in theory the same rooting method should work on our phone. My VU is in service for the coming week so I can't test this myself. If anyone wants they can go to the LG 4X subforum and try their root guide. Also if anyone is successful or not please report here.


----------



## ulkika (Jan 12, 2013)

gasalinasv said:


> Not work for me.
> There   are 3 errors, showed in the attachment. They appear in both versions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895qb using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



use the version 18 for xperia


----------



## DreamFlasher (Jan 16, 2013)

I tried three different ways and can't get root access on my P895:
- SuperOneClick: http://www.ninjaromeo.com/root-lg-optimus-vu-p895/
-> freezes/non responding at step #7 /  #5 WaitForDevice in all combinations of psneuter/zergRush and loading only/lg software connection type
- Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v18: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460
-> tried v18, v17, v15 device reboots and shows error: mount: permission denied (are you root?)
- as you mentioned that LG P880 Optimus 4X HD root should work too: o4xr.zip, IS11LG_SystemBackupTest.signed.apk: http://www.android-hilfe.de/root-cu...174-anleitung-root-lg-p880-optimus-4x-hd.html
-> IS11LG_SystemBackupTest crashes when running

My device details:
LG P895 Optimus Vu
Android: 4.0.4
Software Version: P89510e-EUR-XX (10e)
Baseband-Version: L6260-MODEM_SIC_02.1233.00
Kernel-Version: 2.6.39.4

I would be glad if people who get it running shared what they did  Any ideas why it is not working here?
Thank you


----------



## gasalinasv (Jan 17, 2013)

Until now, I have reached the same results as you. Nothing better. Still searching for any other way to root this LG.

Sent from my LG-P895qb using xda app-developers app


----------



## DreamFlasher (Jan 19, 2013)

*Solution for P895*

Hi,
I found a solution.

Downgrade to V10C with the following guide:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1861854



~Issac said:


> Since i was frustrated with updating to V10f, i've asked so many people to solve my problem...
> i'm here in Hong Kong and i haven't got the OTA update for V10f yet..
> so i finally find a solution about that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the correct version (v10c) from here: http://csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/swdata/WEBSW/LGP895/ANEUBK/V10c_00/V10C_00.kdz
Step 8 works with the same settings for P985: The o type must be "3GQCT" and phonemode "DIAG"

You now can obtain root with: Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v18 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Then it's possible to do the software update and remain root.
Have fun


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## jpmve (Jan 20, 2013)

very interesting,but no risk to brick the  LG Optimus VU P895 ????? i read than kdz files can brick our phone


----------



## jpmve (Jan 21, 2013)

thank you very much.it's a very good solution,and no risk.i tried it.


----------



## thanhly179 (Jan 22, 2013)

DreamFlasher said:


> Hi,
> I found a solution.
> 
> Downgrade to V10C with the following guide:
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried your solution and after running KDZ following your guide, my phone stay the same. The only thing changed is loosing Root access (I ran Titanium Backup to know for sure) and no data, no settings have been changed :laugh: I noticed that KDZ Updater software seem not responding or running endlessly after my phone restarted. Is that normal? Flashing KDZ doesn't mean loosing any personal data at all?


----------



## thanhly179 (Feb 5, 2013)

DreamFlasher said:


> Hi,
> I found a solution.
> 
> Downgrade to V10C with the following guide:
> ...

Click to collapse



 Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v18 can't root V10c, it only can root V10b. There seems to be an exploit fix from LG to prevent rooting this new FW. Any other solution for that?


----------



## jasontns (Mar 22, 2013)

*Root LG Optimus VU P895*

any custom rom forLG Optimus VU P895 ? the root method's dosen't work


----------



## sanderfuture (Mar 24, 2013)

DreamFlasher said:


> Hi,
> I found a solution.
> 
> Downgrade to V10C with the following guide:
> ...

Click to collapse




Another location for Download? because this link show offline.
Please upload this file.

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

How much MB this file v10C?
i try using V10A_00 but show PHONE WAS NOT FOUND!
This need get out battery?


----------



## sanderfuture (Mar 24, 2013)

This need get out battery really?
work V10a?


----------



## oafasting (Mar 25, 2013)

sanderfuture said:


> This need get out battery really?
> work V10a?

Click to collapse



I think its to fully turn it off (not hibernate), so that you can turn it on again and access the bootloader


----------



## sanderfuture (Apr 3, 2013)

I need this KDZ for vu P895... help


----------



## devras (Apr 3, 2013)

Got rooted my phone. Just search the thread "root many android" download the latest . Follow and boom.

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## oafasting (Apr 3, 2013)

devras said:


> Got rooted my phone. Just search the thread "root many android" download the latest . Follow and boom.

Click to collapse



Are you using the newest firmware?


----------



## jykke78 (Apr 3, 2013)

devras said:


> Got rooted my phone. Just search the thread "root many android" download the latest . Follow and boom.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Didn't work for me with latest firmware (V10 e). Tried normal and special mode and many times.


----------



## oafasting (Apr 3, 2013)

So I'm stuck deciding between root and jelly bean,  then,  or is there an old fw that is both rootable and JB? 

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jykke78 (Apr 5, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about Jellybean update? Coming or not?


----------



## oafasting (Apr 6, 2013)

I thought it was already out..? 
Havent updated,  though,  since latest version is unrootable. 

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jykke78 (Apr 6, 2013)

oafasting said:


> I thought it was already out..?
> Havent updated,  though,  since latest version is unrootable.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There was update ICS 4.0.3 -> 4.0.4 but not JB.


----------



## devras (Apr 12, 2013)

oafasting said:


> Are you using the newest firmware?

Click to collapse











jykke78 said:


> Didn't work for me with latest firmware (V10 e). Tried normal and special mode and many times.

Click to collapse



Let this image show. I just use normal mode


Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mejok (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, is there any news about jelly bean update for the vu p895qb? LG has realesed jelly bean  update for the device in Korea:
technocrathub.com/lg-optimus-vu-gets-jelly-bean-update-in-korea-verizon-lg-intuition-next-in-line/

Thanks.


----------



## oafasting (Apr 27, 2013)

mejok said:


> Hi, is there any news about jelly bean update for the vu p895qb? LG has realesed jelly bean  update for the device in Korea:
> technocrathub.com/lg-optimus-vu-gets-jelly-bean-update-in-korea-verizon-lg-intuition-next-in-line/
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



It's not the same device. The Korean one is called F100S.


----------



## mejok (Apr 27, 2013)

So there is no chance that the P895qb version will get Jelly Bean update? LG said first quarter, and we are in the end of it.


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## oafasting (Apr 27, 2013)

mejok said:


> So there is no chance that the P895qb version will get Jelly Bean update? LG said first quarter, and we are in the end of it.

Click to collapse



I have no idea. LG aren't exactly experts on information and customer relations.
I'm starting to grow pessimistic...


----------



## que_phin (May 1, 2013)

devras said:


> Got rooted my phone. Just search the thread "root many android" download the latest . Follow and boom.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Many thanks bro :good:. mine also successfully rooted with those method.

My Vu is running on 4.0.4 version P89510c

for the root aplication I used version 18 "root_with_restore_by_bin4ry_v18.7z"


----------



## AyyazHaideri (May 2, 2013)

Hi 

I am trying to root my Optimus Vu p895 and done following 

1- Debugging Enabled 
2- USB Connected as Charge only and USB Drivers Installed 
3- Tried Root Many Android V30 and V18 as well but getting these messages either you select option 1 normal mode or 2 special mode any idea guyz

======================================================================
= This script will root your Android phone with adb restore function =
= Script by Bin4ry (thanks to Goroh_kun and tkymgr for the idea)     =
=             Idea for Tablet S from Fi01_IS01                       =
=                      (01.05.2013) v30                              =
======================================================================

Device type:
1) Normal
2) Special (for example: Sony Tablet S, Medion Lifetab)
3) New Xperia Root by Goroh_kun (Xperia Z, Xperia V [JellyBean] ...)
G) Google Glass Mode (thx Saurik for the ab file)

x) Unroot

Make a choice: 2

Special mode:
1) Root
2) Rollback
Make a choice: 1

Tablet S mode enabled!

The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
Please look at your device and click "Restore my data"

The system cannot find the path specified.
1st RESTORE OK, hit ENTER to continue.
Press any key to continue . . .


----------



## que_phin (May 7, 2013)

First of all make sure you install the LG PC Suite, so your PC will have the driver for the Vu.
In my case, I chose "LG Software" when the USB was connected and option number 1 "Normal" for device type, Good luck.



AyyazHaideri said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying to root my Optimus Vu p895 and done following
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## AyyazHaideri (May 7, 2013)

Well thanks for replying so the only progress i made is that i am avoiding that error but now by selecting option 1 as normal or 2nd it gets stuck when u start the rooting process and press restore option on handset as per instructions 

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## que_phin (May 15, 2013)

AyyazHaideri said:


> Well thanks for replying so the only progress i made is that i am avoiding that error but now by selecting option 1 as normal or 2nd it gets stuck when u start the rooting process and press restore option on handset as per instructions
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I see, you used v30. I think you shloud try v18. or it might be the differences of LG Vu version (the OS)


----------



## ilisparrow (May 23, 2013)

*nothing !*

Hello, It doesn't work for me too, I tryed The restores, and the SuperOneClick, but no one works ! 
I searched all the web for an answer ! but nothig !
If any one have an answer I'm taking !


----------



## askinkoc (May 24, 2013)

any news on rooting this device? i have p895 optimus vu too and tried all methods to root this phone but nothing worked.


----------



## karpiugda (May 24, 2013)

"Matochopper: Android root exploit v1.0 by Dan Rosenberg"

This one worked for me finally !


----------



## AyyazHaideri (May 24, 2013)

*Rooted Finally*



karpiugda said:


> "Matochopper: Android root exploit v1.0 by Dan Rosenberg"
> 
> This one worked for me finally !

Click to collapse



haha Thanks mate finally rooted via motochopper 


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2228613


----------



## ilisparrow (May 24, 2013)

*Yes, It worked !*

THANKS !!!!!!!!! IT WORKED FOR ME TOO ! Tanks!


----------



## jykke78 (May 25, 2013)

yes! that works, thanks!


----------



## askinkoc (May 26, 2013)

karpiugda said:


> "Matochopper: Android root exploit v1.0 by Dan Rosenberg"
> 
> This one worked for me finally !

Click to collapse





AyyazHaideri said:


> haha Thanks mate finally rooted via motochopper
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2228613

Click to collapse





ilisparrow said:


> THANKS !!!!!!!!! IT WORKED FOR ME TOO ! Tanks!

Click to collapse





jykke78 said:


> yes! that works, thanks!

Click to collapse



What smartphone do you all have?

i have lg optimus vu p895 with v10b stock rom

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------

I finally rooted my phone lg optimus vu p895 v10b with this exploit.

THANKSSSSSSSSS A LOTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## coupe20 (May 27, 2013)

*Lg Vu v10F*

I finally rooted my phone lg optimus vu p895 v10F thx.


----------



## oafasting (May 27, 2013)

coupe20 said:


> I finally rooted my phone lg optimus vu p895 v10F thx.

Click to collapse



Can you please post a link to whatever you used? 
Would love to update my phone


----------



## coupe20 (May 27, 2013)

*Lg Vu v10F root*

Link LG VU ROOT

http://www76.zippyshare.com/v/6517424/file.html


----------



## thaer1992 (May 27, 2013)

*???*

why there is no forum to discuss everything about this devise ??  it is awesome .

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

can we flash jelly bean for lg optimus vu f100l on lg optimus p895 ??? only difference is the CPU


----------



## wkobaint (May 30, 2013)

thaer1992 said:


> why there is no forum to discuss everything about this devise ??  it is awesome .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------
> 
> can we flash jelly bean for lg optimus vu f100l on lg optimus p895 ??? only difference is the CPU

Click to collapse



Need advices for this devices! Could we install custom rom to this P895?

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackPeeT (Jun 1, 2013)

coupe20 said:


> Link LG VU ROOT
> 
> ***.zippyshare.***/v/6517424/file.html

Click to collapse



Thaaaaaaaanksssss!!!
:good:

The only real solution. Finally rooted!!! Thank you. 
(LG P895 stock firmware P89510f)


----------



## thaer1992 (Jun 7, 2013)

*see this!!*

There is an app from lg for controling the cpu for battery saving you must try it it called quadgearbox 4x hd its make your battery long last without device laging


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## k4conk (Jun 8, 2013)

Hiii.. need advise & help.. during process update via OTA to v10e.. my HH bootloop only, may be some one can help me...plisss


----------



## wkobaint (Jun 10, 2013)

k4conk said:


> Hiii.. need advise & help.. during process update via OTA to v10e.. my HH bootloop only, may be some one can help me...plisss

Click to collapse



What region do you have for your p895?
Do you update the above firmware using LGMobile support tool or what?

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saupz (Jun 10, 2013)

*anyone has successfully update jelly bean?*

anyone has successfully update jelly bean to p895 ?


----------



## sebmoris (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi, everyone, I rooted my lg p895 with motochopper done. But how you want change rom ?? In lg p895 bootloader is locked

Wysyłane z mojego LG-P895 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## sebmoris (Jun 10, 2013)

I tried install with kdz updt software v20a from lg 880 but in some process kdz blocked and do nothing... so I think its imposible to install JB on p895... but maybe im wrong... 

Wysyłane z mojego LG-P895 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




coupe20 said:


> I finally rooted my phone lg optimus vu p895 v10F thx.

Click to collapse



You have v10f?? Can you tell what difference you see between v10e

Wysyłane z mojego LG-P895 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## wkobaint (Jun 13, 2013)

How to back up original rom for this Optimus P895? I use rom manager, but it can't be done. 

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## saupz (Jun 13, 2013)

p895 is the worst android phone from the branded company..  i already rooted it :good: .. but cannot upgrade to jelly bean.. no rom available for the model.


----------



## czlowiekztlumu (Jun 16, 2013)

The main problem is the lack of a skilled and open developer.
Even someone who would take the time to use his skills to port anything to the device.
I rooted my phone with the one click tool no problems there.
But still, paranoid android on a device like the P895 would be something awesome.


*If any developer hears my cry, please help the "code impaired" masses and save us from the stock firmware hell!*


----------



## zelendel (Jun 16, 2013)

Guys all that is stopping development is you guys.  If you want roms then spandex some time and dig in.  That is what XDA is all about.  Helping to teach you to do this stuff for yourself. 

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## wkobaint (Jun 19, 2013)

czlowiekztlumu said:


> The main problem is the lack of a skilled and open developer.
> Even someone who would take the time to use his skills to port anything to the device.
> I rooted my phone with the one click tool no problems there.
> But still, paranoid android on a device like the P895 would be something awesome.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah same with me.....
Still start with damn kernel 2.6.39.4
Its very sad with the spec of this P895, high speed but bundled with low driver support.

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## askinkoc (Jun 26, 2013)

I have rooted my lg optimus vu with motochopper but i don`t have a custom recovery. Anyone found a solution for this?


----------



## saupz (Jun 28, 2013)

askinkoc said:


> I have rooted my lg optimus vu with motochopper but i don`t have a custom recovery. Anyone found a solution for this?

Click to collapse




me too.. is there any resources on building this custom rom?


----------



## Pesach85 (Jul 9, 2013)

saupz said:


> me too.. is there any resources on building this custom rom?

Click to collapse



Man i don't want to make illusion for someone... i just compiled succesfully with 4.7.3 androideabi gcc the stock ICS kernel for p895 but without CWM or fastboot support i can't test it because i could not have some system to backup stock file... the full kdz flash way is too long, i need a system to flash and re- flash soon in order to edit kernel and test in a short time.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uhpbm6h783i3jhs/zImage P895.zip

If some developer is interested on support me for releasing some kernel for this phone please contact me i'll have this phone for one week and we could try to improve a bit at least the kernel and maybe, i guess build some custom rom.


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Jul 10, 2013)

*LG Optimus 4x HD ClockWorkMod*

Hey all,


first, i want to say, that the LG Optimus 4X HD has exactly the same hardware as our LG Optimus Vu aka P895. Only the Screen is not the same.


What i've tried:

i installed Clockworkmod Recovery for LG Optimus 4x HD on my P895 (Optimus VU).

You can boot in cwm :good: 
but you can not do a backup because the \external sd-card is not the right path for LG optimus VU (because you havn't got a external sd in your Optimus Vu.

I tried to flash a LG Optimus 4x HD Rom, but LG Optimus Vu have no unlocked bootloader.

So i tried to unlock the bootloader with the unlock tool for the LG Optimus 4X HD but without success.


I hope some developers can do something useful for us.


If a developer need help for testing, pls notify me.


Sorry for bad my bad english!


----------



## thaer1992 (Jul 10, 2013)

*hi*

I love this phone but it needs jeally bean


----------



## askinkoc (Jul 10, 2013)

I tried to flash lg optimus vu p895 with rom manager as lg 4x hd and it gave me boot image error and then gets shuts down. I solved the problem with kdz flasher but what i see is 4x hd and optimus vu  is not the same thing


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Jul 12, 2013)

We only need a kernel and a unlocked Bootloader.

I think its possible to change some ROMs for the LG Optimus 4X HD and flash them to our P895.
I think this shouldn't be a problem.



@thaer1992: The LG Optimus VU in Korea already get Jelly Bean (4.1.2)
So think positiv :good:


----------



## thaer1992 (Jul 12, 2013)

*hi*



DomiakaSnakez said:


> We only need a kernel and a unlocked Bootloader.
> 
> I think its possible to change some ROMs for the LG Optimus 4X HD and flash them to our P895.
> I think this shouldn't be a problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok i will start


----------



## arijitbomber (Jul 14, 2013)

*** new forum request ***

Lg optimus vu (p895)


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Jul 15, 2013)

*ClockWorkMod for LG Optimus VU*

Hey all,

Today, i found the right *ClockWorkMod* for our VU. 

Now you can do Backups, Restore, and all the other things are working (pls write if something is not working)

Maybe that will help you!




APP NAME: 2nd-init Recovery (root needed)

Download LINK: Google Play


play.goo gle.com/store/apps/details?id=org.wkpark.android.bootstrapper&feature=search_result#?t=W10.

DomiakaSnakez


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## thaer1992 (Jul 16, 2013)

*hi*

Why we cant make a new forum for this phone ?


----------



## askinkoc (Jul 16, 2013)

DomiakaSnakez said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Today, i found the right *ClockWorkMod* for our VU.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried this before and it didn't work

But thanks for your help


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Jul 16, 2013)

Yesterday i tried some things with the CWM.

I did a backup with success and a restore with success.

But you can't intall zip from sd because external_sd path is not available.

------

Yes, a own forum for our VU would be so nice.



Sent from my LG-P895 using xda premium


----------



## Pesach85 (Jul 16, 2013)

DomiakaSnakez said:


> Yesterday i tried some things with the CWM.
> 
> I did a backup with success and a restore with success.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you restore boot too? 


Sent from my Optimusx4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes; Backup and Restore. But Zip-Installarion not.

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda premium


----------



## Pesach85 (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess boot.img can be installed with adb but if bootloader is locked no luck :/

Sent from my Optimusx4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thaer1992 (Jul 18, 2013)

*hi*

How we can make a new forum for this devise ?


----------



## zelendel (Jul 18, 2013)

There is a link in the 3rd post that shows where to request forums.  The device needs active development and some things like recovery and GPL complaint kernel. A few custom roms help as well

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## askinkoc (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys i flashes lg optimus vu p895 as lg optimus 4x hd with rom manager and it worked this time. It also detects the internal sd card. I will try to flash it with some lg 4x hd rom and i will let you know.


----------



## Pesach85 (Jul 18, 2013)

askinkoc said:


> Guys i flashes lg optimus vu p895 as lg optimus 4x hd with rom manager and it worked this time. It also detects the internal sd card. I will try to flash it with some lg 4x hd rom and i will let you know.

Click to collapse



Please post some screenshot and benchmarks

Sent from my Optimusx4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 18, 2013)

askinkoc said:


> Guys i flashes lg optimus vu p895 as lg optimus 4x hd with rom manager and it worked this time. It also detects the internal sd card. I will try to flash it with some lg 4x hd rom and i will let you know.

Click to collapse



Yeah.... would you mind to sent us a screen shoot? I will apreciate it!!
Thx B4


Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## askinkoc (Jul 18, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Yeah.... would you mind to sent us a screen shoot? I will apreciate it!!
> Thx B4
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Of course mate, i will upload some screenshots.  Please just give me a little bit of time .


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 18, 2013)

askinkoc said:


> Of course mate, i will upload some screenshots.  Please just give me a little bit of time .

Click to collapse



alright bray, you make me so happy. Give me your trick for this VU...
Thanks again....

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Jul 18, 2013)

@ askinkoc

can you write how you did it with rom manager? i tried it already but no success beacause the locked bootloader.

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda premium


----------



## askinkoc (Jul 18, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> alright bray, you make me so happy. Give me your trick for this VU...
> Thanks again....
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





DomiakaSnakez said:


> @ askinkoc
> 
> can you write how you did it with rom manager? i tried it already but no success beacause the locked bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Here pals please check the photos. I used rom manager the free version. I flashed lg optimus vu as lg optimus 4x hd in the device list. Rom 

manager does not have our phone in the list so the similar phone is lg optimus 4x hd. I installed some recoveries but they don´t remain permanent yet. 

You can flash the recovery from recovery setup option. There you will not see your device. So push the last touch screen button on your phone and push show all devices from the list. 

You will see Lg optimus 4x hd in the list so flash it as lg optimus 4x hd.

That´s all. If you get boot image error, you can always use kdz update program to resolve the problem. Use the touch screen buttons to navigate in the recovery menu. Don´t use the volume keys because they are very slow. or it does not detect it always.


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 19, 2013)

askinkoc said:


> Here pals please check the photos. I used rom manager the free version. I flashed lg optimus vu as lg optimus 4x hd in the device list. Rom
> 
> manager does not have our phone in the list so the similar phone is lg optimus 4x hd. I installed some recoveries but they don´t remain permanent yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey dude, thank you for your direction. But, I can't do your step, i've got error when using rom manager.
Did you had any idea?

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## askinkoc (Jul 19, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Hey dude, thank you for your direction. But, I can't do your step, i've got error when using rom manager.
> Did you had any idea?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



What kind of error the rom manager gave to you?

Do you have a screeshot?


----------



## askinkoc (Jul 19, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Hey dude, thank you for your direction. But, I can't do your step, i've got error when using rom manager.
> Did you had any idea?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



There is an application called 2nd-init Recovery install it and flash it and try to reboot to recovery.

If it does not work, flash it with rom manager.

I flashed my phone as htc one x, asus prime tf201 and then as lg optimus 4x hd. (this is risky but it is worth to try)

Sometimes it gives boot image error and gets shut down. If you get this error you can always download the correct firmware from this page http://lg-phone-firmware.com/ and flash it with kdz-update program.

Show the firmware path to kdz-update program and, turnn off your phone. Press down volume key and connect the phone via usb then press launch software update.

It will install the firmware and restart automatically


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 20, 2013)

askinkoc said:


> There is an application called 2nd-init Recovery install it and flash it and try to reboot to recovery.
> 
> If it does not work, flash it with rom manager.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using rom manager, on install or update recovery, what should I choose? Clockworkmod 2.x or 3.x?
Let say I choose clockworkmod 3.x and than I tab reboot into recovery, after reboorting, it wouldn't insert into recovery mode. The phone still go to normal homescreen. Do I have wrong step? 

Or maybe before I choose reboot into recovery, I should install rom from sd card or fix permissions?
Need your direction please....

thanks before,


Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Andreyzx (Jul 20, 2013)

*Lg vu*

The Regard, I from forum 4pda write you, I about that that bootloader have released on девайсе LG optimus VU p895. In beforehand thank you.


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## askinkoc (Jul 20, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> I'm using rom manager, on install or update recovery, what should I choose? Clockworkmod 2.x or 3.x?
> Let say I choose clockworkmod 3.x and than I tab reboot into recovery, after reboorting, it wouldn't insert into recovery mode. The phone still go to normal homescreen. Do I have wrong step?
> 
> Or maybe before I choose reboot into recovery, I should install rom from sd card or fix permissions?
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to use the first option that is install or update recovery.

But like i said before, this method sometimes causes boot image error and your phone can not start. So first install 2nd-init recovery flash it and then use rom manager.


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 20, 2013)

askinkoc said:


> You need to use the first option that is install or update recovery.
> 
> But like i said before, this method sometimes causes boot image error and your phone can not start. So first install 2nd-init recovery flash it and then use rom manager.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your advices, 
Alright, I will do your step...

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------




askinkoc said:


> You need to use the first option that is install or update recovery.
> 
> But like i said before, this method sometimes causes boot image error and your phone can not start. So first install 2nd-init recovery flash it and then use rom manager.

Click to collapse



I've got error using 2nd-init..






Have you any clue?

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## askinkoc (Jul 20, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Thanks for your advices,
> Alright, I will do your step...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> ...

Click to collapse



I recommend you to change your firmware by using kdz-update.


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 20, 2013)

askinkoc said:


> I recommend you to change your firmware by using kdz-update.

Click to collapse



What kind of firmware? Original VU or 4xHD?
Fyi, I'm using the last firmware for VU, that is 10e firmware.






Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## askinkoc (Jul 20, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> What kind of firmware? Original VU or 4xHD?
> Fyi, I'm using the last firmware for VU, that is 10e firmware.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It must be the original firmware. You can not flash yoir firmware with a different phone model. Even if you try it will not be installed. Or you can expect for an update or try to flash it with rom manager. I mean, i now have thw cwm but this method is still not very stable. You have to try and try maybe many times.


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Jul 21, 2013)

But how to get a unlocked bootloader for flash some costum roms?

always get the security boot massage.

tried it about 6 times.

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda premium


----------



## askinkoc (Jul 21, 2013)

DomiakaSnakez said:


> But how to get a unlocked bootloader for flash some costum roms?
> 
> always get the security boot massage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I could not find any custom rom for lg optimus vu.


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Jul 22, 2013)

*Use Costum Roms from 4X HD*



askinkoc said:


> I could not find any custom rom for lg optimus vu.

Click to collapse



but we can use some ROMs from Optimus 4X HD.


I tried so much things but i always get the boot security error.

ROM-MANAGER is the best way to make the phone bzw. the CWM think it's a 4X HD. But if you try to flash a other ROM, --> boot security error

You have to flash original ROM from VU via LG Support Tool or Kdz-Flasher.

But no success with other ROMs because the LOCKED BOOTLOADER.


*I will try all the Tools and ways to unlock our VU. I will report if i get success!*

Have a nice day!:laugh:

DOmiakaSnakez.


----------



## thaer1992 (Jul 22, 2013)

*hey*

Any success unlocking the bootloader for now  ?


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 23, 2013)

thaer1992 said:


> Any success unlocking the bootloader for now  ?

Click to collapse



Not yet success!! But I'm sure it can be unlocked! We just wait and see from our best guy to do that.
Btw, I do flash firmware from another country using kdz-update offline and success. And than, i try to install cwm recovery using 2nd-init or rom manager, but still on the same result, it can't be installed.



Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thaer1992 (Jul 27, 2013)

**

Lets all ask xda for new sub-forum for this device in the first page link of this thread?


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 28, 2013)

thaer1992 said:


> Lets all ask xda for new sub-forum for this device in the first page link of this thread?

Click to collapse



I think there is a member has been request for that, but no update yet.

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19


----------



## thaer1992 (Jul 28, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> I think there is a member has been request for that, but no update yet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19

Click to collapse



Ya i know but i think they need. More than memmber to ask


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 28, 2013)

thaer1992 said:


> Ya i know but i think they need. More than memmber to ask

Click to collapse



Yup!! Agree with you

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Jul 29, 2013)

Today, i changed some lines in the build.prop file in /system. I changed it to a Lg Optimus 4X HD. 

Now ROM-Manager installs the newst version of CWM Recovery. And i'm allowed tp flash .zip files. But always on 100% of flashing, CWM force close itselfs without error message.

I also used much tools for unlocking bootloader (4X HD, Optimus G,...) but always LG BOOT Secure error on boot.

Hope we can find a developer for unlocking bootloader l and maybe for some Costum Roms.

I watched a Video for LG OPTIMUS VU in Korea with 4.1.2 but it looks not more usefull then our 4.0.4 so we will need some Costum Roms.

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda premium


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 29, 2013)

DomiakaSnakez said:


> Today, i changed some lines in the build.prop file in /system. I changed it to a Lg Optimus 4X HD.
> 
> Now ROM-Manager installs the newst version of CWM Recovery. And i'm allowed tp flash .zip files. But always on 100% of flashing, CWM force close itselfs without error message.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wacth the video too from yootube, but that is for f100 series. 






The instruction on that video is very easy, but its only for dual core processor. 

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Jul 31, 2013)

*Unlock Bootloader with P880 Tool*

I'm not at home for the next two weeks. So can someone test this tool for unlocking the bootloader.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2230934

Pls tell me if that works or not.


Thank you very much,

DomiakaSnakez.


----------



## bibiwood (Jul 31, 2013)

DomiakaSnakez said:


> I'm not at home for the next two weeks. So can someone test this tool for unlocking the bootloader.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2230934
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This stuff is just doing a "adb reboot oem-unlock".
You can't access the bootloader unlock mode on the P895, so no this thing is not going to work.


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok. Thank you. I had no time to test it. But i agree with you. a adb oem-unlock is not working.

Hope, we found a soloution for unlocking bootloader.

nmy costum rom for our vu will be ready next week (4.2.2).

I just have to fix a little display bug.


Gesendet von meinem LG-P895 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## labolong03 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Using Optimus VU F100S*

Hi all, i 'm newbie in xda and my english is bad, sorry if my english is broken..:laugh::laugh:
I used Optimus VU F100S different with P895. I hope someone want to develop Costum Rom for our device...:fingers-crossed:


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 1, 2013)

labolong03 said:


> Hi all, i 'm newbie in xda and my english is bad, sorry if my english is broken..:laugh::laugh:
> I used Optimus VU F100S different with P895. I hope someone want to develop Costum Rom for our device...:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



You can search on xda forum, is many custom rom you can try it. To unlock bootloader of f100s, you can find the tutorial on youtube. Is very easy

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19


----------



## thaer1992 (Aug 1, 2013)

DomiakaSnakez said:


> Ok. Thank you. I had no time to test it. But i agree with you. a adb oem-unlock is not working.
> 
> Hope, we found a soloution for unlocking bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




And any one can flash this rom ?


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Aug 1, 2013)

when we get success in unlocking bootloader. Yes of course i will upload my rom!
Maybe i need some beta testers first.

But i think we need a good developer/hacker for unlocking bootloader.

I'm not at home for the next 1 1/2 weeks. Maybe someone can test the unlocking method from LG OPTIMUS 2X (P990) 

I've read that the ics bootloader is simular to Optimus Vu.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2020737

Pls test it and write here the result!

Have a nice day!


Gesendet von meinem LG-P895 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## askinkoc (Aug 2, 2013)

DomiakaSnakez said:


> when we get success in unlocking bootloader. Yes of course i will upload my rom!
> Maybe i need some beta testers first.
> 
> But i think we need a good developer/hacker for unlocking bootloader.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi my friend. Thanks for your assist. Unfortunately this method or another will not detect our phone.

If you remember i flashed the cwm with rom manager.

I couldn´t notice one point and i found it now.

When i flashed it with rom manager my rom was v10b (israel kdz file)

But when i updated to v10c (same israel kdz file) i got security boot error like everyone got.

Now i flashed back to v10b and i tried rom manager and it flashed cwm.

Works perfectly and detects my internal sd card.

I flashed with isral kdz file because my phone model is Lg optimus vu P895qb. But in Europe it is just P895.

Three countries got this model. Brasil, Mexico and Israel.

I am hoping you can flash it with any v10b kdz file.


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks! 

That meens i need v10b for CWM with internal sd detection?

OK thats a good point.
The only obstruction is the bootloader.

Than we can say "Happy Cooking" 

I'm on v10f-EUR-XX at the moment. I think i will downgrade and search there for a new solution to unlock! 

Thanks mate!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P895 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 2, 2013)

askinkoc said:


> Hi my friend. Thanks for your assist. Unfortunately this method or another will not detect our phone.
> 
> If you remember i flashed the cwm with rom manager.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does the v10b firmware can be applied to another countries model? Example from hongkong maybe?

Or could you mind to describe us, what is the major different the model from brasil, mexico and israel with another countries model?

Thx b4,

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19


----------



## askinkoc (Aug 3, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Does the v10b firmware can be applied to another countries model? Example from hongkong maybe?
> 
> Or could you mind to describe us, what is the major different the model from brasil, mexico and israel with another countries model?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it can be applied but if your phone model is same. For example i can not flash p895 because my phone model is p895qb. Those two models are exactly the same thing. Choose your phone model from this page http://lg-phone-firmware.com/ and download the kdz file. Use kdz update program to flash your phone. If you don't have it, i can upload it for you.


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 3, 2013)

askinkoc said:


> Yes it can be applied but if your phone model is same. For example i can not flash p895 because my phone model is p895qb. Those two models are exactly the same thing. Choose your phone model from this page http://lg-phone-firmware.com/ and download the kdz file. Use kdz update program to flash your phone. If you don't have it, i can upload it for you.

Click to collapse



I see....
Alright, i`ll try to another firmware too...

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 9, 2013)

There is any status update ??

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19


----------



## Pesach85 (Aug 10, 2013)

No ask for ETA should be a rule in this kind of works 

Inviato dal mio LG-P880 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## askinkoc (Aug 12, 2013)

Pesach85 said:


> No ask for ETA should be a rule in this kind of works
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-P880 usando Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You are right but we call this hope


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 13, 2013)

askinkoc said:


> You are right but we call this hope

Click to collapse



Do you have any update tricks brother??

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19


----------



## askinkoc (Aug 13, 2013)

Not yet. We have to wait. But i will let you know for any further information

Sent from my LG-P895qb using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 16, 2013)

askinkoc said:


> Not yet. We have to wait. But i will let you know for any further information
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895qb using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Alright ... thank you so much

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19


----------



## dante501 (Aug 18, 2013)

DomiakaSnakez said:


> Ok. Thank you. I had no time to test it. But i agree with you. a adb oem-unlock is not working.
> 
> Hope, we found a soloution for unlocking bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




So did you finish the this Rom yet for the VU? Looking for an Jelly Bean Rom. And u said u had one done now. Any progress???


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello... there is any update? (¬‿¬)

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Aug 26, 2013)

dante501 said:


> So did you finish the this Rom yet for the VU? Looking for an Jelly Bean Rom. And u said u had one done now. Any progress???

Click to collapse




No sorry! The Display Bug is really hard to fix. I have so less time at the moment to test and fix. I will release it here, when i finished it.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P895 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Pesach85 (Aug 26, 2013)

DomiakaSnakez said:


> No sorry! The Display Bug is really hard to fix. I have so less time at the moment to test and fix. I will release it here, when i finished it.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P895 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Are you building it from some sources?

Inviato dal mio LG-P880 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## thaer1992 (Aug 27, 2013)

*hi*

Any news about jelly bean update ?


----------



## Andreyzx (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi, can I help with chemnibud rzablokirovkoy Bootloader?


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 27, 2013)

Andreyzx said:


> Hi, can I help with chemnibud rzablokirovkoy Bootloader?

Click to collapse



What do you mean?

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19


----------



## Andreyzx (Aug 27, 2013)

WkobaInd,
I mean help with unlocking Botloader


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 27, 2013)

Andreyzx said:


> WkobaInd,
> I mean help with unlocking Botloader

Click to collapse



That is what are we waiting for....
Btw, anyone can direct me to flashing using offline update? Couple weeks ago, i could using LG tool kits. But now, i cant using it!
Thx b4

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4.0.19


----------



## Andreyzx (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm from Russia sometimes I can not understand what you write, do not get angry much


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 29, 2013)

Andreyzx said:


> I'm from Russia sometimes I can not understand what you write, do not get angry much

Click to collapse



Don't worry about that brother!!
I also learning too in here... 

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Andreyzx (Aug 30, 2013)

wkobaint
Ok  If you write that I can help you.


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 3, 2013)

There is any update for this VU guys?


Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thaer1992 (Sep 11, 2013)

*hello*

I want to ask a qusation  is there any to make camera better indoors or in low light ?


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 11, 2013)

thaer1992 said:


> I want to ask a qusation  is there any to make camera better indoors or in low light ?

Click to collapse



Do you mean another 3rd party program or whatm

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thaer1992 (Sep 11, 2013)

*i don't know anything cuz photos full of white dots i dont know why*



wkobaint said:


> Do you mean another 3rd party program or whatm
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



i don't know anything because photos full of white dots, i dont know why  like this ,is there anyone facing this problem?


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 12, 2013)

thaer1992 said:


> i don't know anything because photos full of white dots, i dont know why  like this ,is there anyone facing this problem?

Click to collapse



did you had to set up camera configuration on right setting?
I think, on low light condition, you can use night mode with high ISO setting.
may be you want to try 3rd party camera app like picsart or line camera.


----------



## Andreyzx (Sep 12, 2013)

hello, how things are going with burglary bootloder


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 12, 2013)

Andreyzx said:


> hello, how things are going with burglary bootloder

Click to collapse



Nothing update yet

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thaer1992 (Sep 12, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> did you had to set up camera configuration on right setting?
> I think, on low light condition, you can use night mode with high ISO setting.
> may be you want to try 3rd party camera app like picsart or line camera.

Click to collapse



Ok thx for reply ,i try camera settings its remain the same, i will try 3d party app


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 13, 2013)

thaer1992 said:


> Ok thx for reply ,i try camera settings its remain the same, i will try 3d party app

Click to collapse



Maybe you can try camera 360 ultimate apps, it is really nice.


Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thaer1992 (Sep 13, 2013)

*hi*

Maybe you can try camera 360 ultimate apps, it is really nice.
i tried alot of 3d party apps its remain the same  , i don't know why ,will you take a photo in low light and upload  it to see if there is an issue on my camera or the vu is not good in low light ,i will appreciate this if you do it 


Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta[/QUOTE]


----------



## jamstar.5 (Sep 13, 2013)

HELLO
Vu family....

WELCOME me in here 

I am looking forward to work with you guys and will try my level best to unlock the damn bootloader



---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------

Brief me about the bugs..


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 13, 2013)

thaer1992 said:


> Maybe you can try camera 360 ultimate apps, it is really nice.
> i tried alot of 3d party apps its remain the same  , i don't know why ,will you take a photo in low light and upload  it to see if there is an issue on my camera or the vu is not good in low light ,i will appreciate this if you do it
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

Alright bro, i will try it tonight and posting here asap.







jamstar.5 said:


> HELLO
> Vu family....
> 
> WELCOME me in here
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you had to unlock the bootloader?
Let me know it...



Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## franck811 (Sep 13, 2013)

yes! that works, thanks!


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 13, 2013)

franck811 said:


> yes! that works, thanks!

Click to collapse



Would you mind share it to us?

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 13, 2013)

Alright bro, i will try it tonight and posting here asap.

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta[/QUOTE]


Thats my shoot bro. With night mode setting and the ISO is auto. Pictures size on 5 MP with flash. I'm using default camera apps on my VU. Fyi, my firmware is 10D from vietnam.

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thaer1992 (Sep 13, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Alright bro, i will try it tonight and posting here asap.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




Thats my shoot bro. With night mode setting and the ISO is auto. Pictures size on 5 MP with flash. I'm using default camera apps on my VU. Fyi, my firmware is 10D from vietnam.


thx alot friend when i make photo size 5mb no white dots appear i don't know why thx for helping 


Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta[/QUOTE]


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 19, 2013)

There is any update guys?

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thaer1992 (Sep 19, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> There is any update guys?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




No man  , i don't think they will ever update this phone ,and nothing new about this phone from lg


----------



## b4rto (Sep 20, 2013)

*LG ...*



thaer1992 said:


> No man  , i don't think they will ever update this phone ,and nothing new about this phone from lg

Click to collapse



Is there even anyone working on something? 

I have mailed LG with the Update Question. But nothing really helpful from them. They just told me they will bring Updates for an Phone for 2 Years after release. So, i think the VU was released in September 2012, so it will get an Update, but they are talking **** all day. Someone else on gsmarea said LG told him it will be released till the end of the year.


----------



## cheidt76 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Cyanogen Installer?*

Does anyone think that the new Cyanogen Installer that they are going to put in the Play Store will work with the p895? They said that it will work even on unrooted devices (as it will walk you through the rooting process), and that it will initially be available only for unlocked devices (do they mean factory unlocked, or unlocked bootloader?)...


----------



## thaer1992 (Sep 21, 2013)

b4rto said:


> Is there even anyone working on something?
> 
> I have mailed LG with the Update Question. But nothing really helpful from them. They just told me they will bring Updates for an Phone for 2 Years after release. So, i think the VU was released in September 2012, so it will get an Update, but they are talking **** all day. Someone else on gsmarea said LG told him it will be released till the end of the year.

Click to collapse




I don't know they ignoring this phone but maybe they will update it but i don't why they take that long


----------



## jamstar.5 (Sep 21, 2013)

Bootloader


----------



## thanhly179 (Sep 23, 2013)

I think we should blame LG Mobile for pushing JB update slowly to this exellent device. LG sells it with high price as a high-end device and ignore it  Now i gave it to my wife as a Facebook-surfing, news reading, chatting tool


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 29, 2013)

jamstar.5 said:


> Bootloader

Click to collapse



What do you mean? Did you installed the custom rom to optimus VU?


----------



## thaer1992 (Sep 29, 2013)

*hi*



wkobaint said:


> What do you mean? Did you installed the custom rom to optimus VU?

Click to collapse



anyone succeed unlocking the boot loader


----------



## wkobaint (Oct 16, 2013)

No update yet guys??

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan


----------



## thaer1992 (Oct 17, 2013)

*hi*



wkobaint said:


> No update yet guys??
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan

Click to collapse



still nothing  hope they will update it soon


----------



## zedonetx (Oct 23, 2013)

*root lg optimus vu p895*

Hi, You can root your LG P895 with motochopper method. It worked for me.

http://hexamob.com/how-to-root/motochopper-method/


----------



## wkobaint (Oct 24, 2013)

zedonetx said:


> Hi, You can root your LG P895 with motochopper method. It worked for me.
> 
> http://hexamob.com/how-to-root/motochopper-method/

Click to collapse



I think no big issue on rooting process, no custom rom support is very big issue

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan


----------



## zedonetx (Oct 24, 2013)

I think it is big issue. Coz i tried many methods to root my LG. But none of them worked except motochopper method. I wanted to guide the people who had the same problem as me.

Regards,

LG-P895 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

I have a question. I also searched the LG VU's long GPS fixing time on google. I tried some GpsFix applications, it seemed to be working, but then, the late gps fixing started again due to resetting the gps config.

My other phone Sony Xperia ion (lt28at) locks to the gps satellites in 5 seconds after opening the navigation application.

Anyone had the same problem? Any permanent solutions?

LG-P895 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## wkobaint (Nov 9, 2013)

Any progress guys ???

sent from My LG-P895 using TapatalkPro Bajakan


----------



## Papalapa (Nov 10, 2013)

*F100L JB upgrade available*

Hi guys,

I own an F100L korean version (not F100S) and JB upgrade is already available. After upgrading using "LG Mobile Support Tool" now I have:

Android 4.1.2
Kernel version 3.4.0
Build number JZO54K
Software version F100L40b KST 2013

The "problem" is that I live in Spain and although to have the firm in English is not a big problem for me, I would have it in Catalan or Spanish but this model was never sold in Spain. At "lg-phone-firmware.com" there's a firmware called "NEU/EUROPE OPEN" with version V10F.

Can anyone confirm which languajes this firmware version has?

Can I install this firmware in my F100L using KDZ software?

Thank you!


----------



## wkobaint (Nov 12, 2013)

Papalapa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I own an F100L korean version (not F100S) and JB upgrade is already available. After upgrading using "LG Mobile Support Tool" now I have:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neu/europe open is english version. But you can change it to spain language.
Yes you can update this firmware using offline kdz update. 

sent from My LG-P895 using TapatalkPro Bajakan


----------



## Papalapa (Nov 12, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Neu/europe open is english version. But you can change it to spain language.
> Yes you can update this firmware using offline kdz update.

Click to collapse



Did you tried with F-100L (not S) ?

Which parameter do you choose in KDZ in Updater window Type? And in PhoneMode window?

Have you seen this post (F100L dead trying to flash F100S firm)?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2323657

Thank you !


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## wkobaint (Nov 13, 2013)

Papalapa said:


> Did you tried with F-100L (not S) ?
> 
> Which parameter do you choose in KDZ in Updater window Type? And in PhoneMode window?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What the trully you want? Only language setting or what?

sent from My LG-P895 using TapatalkPro Bajakan


----------



## Papalapa (Nov 13, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> What the trully you want? Only language setting or what?
> 
> sent from My LG-P895 using TapatalkPro Bajakan

Click to collapse



In fact I want to install an European firm because each time I phone someone a message saying "Call to Korea or Call to Local" is shown and I must press Local option to avoid international call.

Also, each time I turn on the phone I have to select "Roaming Active" and "Do not restrict Roaming calls" because the phone thinks that is out of Korea and needs this confirmation for extra call charges.

Even choosing Catalan or Spanish keyboard the layout is different from the rights ones used here in Europe.

At least, there are some messages from some installed apps in Korean that I want to eliminate and this is not possible because there's no way to make root this phone.

That's what I want to install an european firm, as you can see the languaje is the less important of my "problems" 

Regards,


----------



## Papalapa (Nov 16, 2013)

Nobody tested different firms or rooting this device at the moment?

I tried several ways unsuccesfully, KDZ Updater always stops with an error message and flashing is not done. Hopefully all the data on the phone remains unchanged.


----------



## Papalapa (Nov 19, 2013)

No responses at all... 

I contacted with three different LG subsidiaries in different countries but they don't know this model.

I'm trying to find the e-mail of LG support in Korea, someone can help me?


----------



## neo84942011 (Nov 25, 2013)

*hiya*

hiya right ive got the vu f100s korean version which looks the same as the p895 mine is 4g to ive managed to root mine but the thing is is there any roms for it at all and are they the same but mine is not a uk version . its cheezing me right off ive been trying for the last week to find them but nothing . plus cwm dont work tidy on mine i cant bckup my rom it just refuses to work


----------



## Papalapa (Nov 26, 2013)

neo84942011 said:


> hiya right ive got the vu f100s korean version which looks the same as the p895 mine is 4g to ive managed to root mine but the thing is is there any roms for it at all and are they the same but mine is not a uk version . its cheezing me right off ive been trying for the last week to find them but nothing . plus cwm dont work tidy on mine i cant bckup my rom it just refuses to work

Click to collapse



After some time searching I only found a root procedure for this model, but nothing else, and of course not information about firm model exchange or replacement.


----------



## neo84942011 (Nov 26, 2013)

*hiya*

Hiya thanks for the reply yes ive had the same only root but i dont see the point in root if theres no roms out for it .plus ive heard bad things about using f100l firmware on the s version it will end up bricking the phone aload of people have reported this and dead boot . Im at a lost and with the cwm recovery im at a lost to i need one tht works but finding one is like a needle in a hay stack virtually imposible


----------



## zedonetx (Nov 27, 2013)

neo84942011 said:


> hiya right ive got the vu f100s korean version which looks the same as the p895 mine is 4g to ive managed to root mine but the thing is is there any roms for it at all and are they the same but mine is not a uk version . its cheezing me right off ive been trying for the last week to find them but nothing . plus cwm dont work tidy on mine i cant bckup my rom it just refuses to work

Click to collapse



Try motochopper rooting method. it worked for me. My p895 is rooted. See.

I bought the device from Europe. Being on ice cream sandwich is boring. We need jelly bean asap. But anyway i like my phone. Fast, rooted, big screen. 

sent from my LG-P895.


----------



## neo84942011 (Nov 27, 2013)

*hiya*

Yeah deffo need jelly bean mxyq phone is gd but the battery life is aboulutly pants . Need something tht aint battery consuming. i dont use it and i drains like no tomorrow .

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

the rooting method u have give me works but my recovery still dont work to bck up rom so its not the way ive rooted it. what cwm have u got on urs


----------



## zedonetx (Nov 27, 2013)

neo84942011 said:


> Yeah deffo need jelly bean mxyq phone is gd but the battery life is aboulutly pants . Need something tht aint battery consuming. i dont use it and i drains like no tomorrow .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------
> 
> the rooting method u have give me works but my recovery still dont work to bck up rom so its not the way ive rooted it. what cwm have u got on urs

Click to collapse



i dont have cwm. i use titanium backup. plus i dont backup or recover whole phone. i only backup apps through titanium backup. I Format phone, and re-install backed-up apps to phone.

For battery,
install 'Go power master'. in app, go2 smart section, u will see 'close wifi n mobile data when screen is off'.
So it won't drain so much. As you see, it is lasting 1 full day approximately. 

Plus, if you have rooted phone, you can even use smart cpu feature in this app. Using less cpu's when screen is off. Try it.


sent from my LG-P895.


----------



## wkobaint (Nov 27, 2013)

Damn LG support for optimus VU P895

sent from my LG P895 using Tapatalk 4 VIP bajakan


----------



## jackiekof (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone can help me?My lg vu p895 just now I restart and it turned black screen and cannot be turn on.


----------



## wkobaint (Nov 28, 2013)

jackiekof said:


> Anyone can help me?My lg vu p895 just now I restart and it turned black screen and cannot be turn on.

Click to collapse



What you have done before?

sent from my LG P895 using Tapatalk 4 VIP bajakan


----------



## jackiekof (Nov 28, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> What you have done before?
> 
> sent from my LG P895 using Tapatalk 4 VIP bajakan

Click to collapse



playing castle clash,it lag and i wanted to restart the phone and this happened


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Nov 28, 2013)

Download LGSupportTool and Firmware Repair. No Data will be lost!
Try it! If you need some help ask me! But i think its Simple.

Good Luck!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P895 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkobaint (Nov 29, 2013)

jackiekof said:


> playing castle clash,it lag and i wanted to restart the phone and this happened

Click to collapse



Press and hold vol - button and power button. Wait until LG Logo see at the first time, keep press and hold the above button. After the 2nd LG logo is coming, release only power button. You'll see the green android logo. Congrats!! You come into the suck recovery mode by LG.

Choose wipe nv partition, wipe cache partition and reboot. If your VU doesn't boot normally, try to wipe and factory reset your VU.

I think this is the best solution you can do...
Please feel free to contact me if you still confused...

sent from my LG P895 using Tapatalk 4 VIP bajakan


----------



## neo84942011 (Nov 29, 2013)

*hiya*

Hiya ive finally got it and it seems to be working but cant use the cpu feature as i need to pay for it but it seems to be working with everything else thanks


----------



## mejok (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello, As you I so much want Jelly bean update for the VU P895.
Is this way will work on P895 version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGKuxtwzwIo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Or are there any news from LG? They say the device will get the update in the first quarter. 
What about custom ROM? isn't here any developer that can develop a Jelly Bean ROM for this device?

Thank you.


----------



## wkobaint (Nov 30, 2013)

mejok said:


> Hello, As you I so much want Jelly bean update for the VU P895.
> Is this way will work on P895 version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGKuxtwzwIo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Or are there any news from LG? They say the device will get the update in the first quarter.
> What about custom ROM? isn't here any developer that can develop a Jelly Bean ROM for this device?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope!!! LG have forgotten that they have made Optimus VU P895

sent from my LG P895 using Tapatalk 4 VIP bajakan


----------



## zedonetx (Nov 30, 2013)

mejok said:


> Hello, As you I so much want Jelly bean update for the VU P895.
> Is this way will work on P895 version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGKuxtwzwIo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Or are there any news from LG? They say the device will get the update in the first quarter.
> What about custom ROM? isn't here any developer that can develop a Jelly Bean ROM for this device?
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldnt take the risk of changing the rom.

sent from my LG-P895.


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## mejok (Nov 30, 2013)

This month(8 of November)  LG released Jelly Bean update for the american version -LG Intuition
source:  http://www.technologytell.com/gadge...o-android-4-1-jelly-bean-too-little-too-late/
Is this mean we next on line? I cant wait to get Jelly Bean, I need the Qslide feature very much!


----------



## Papalapa (Dec 9, 2013)

mejok said:


> This month(8 of November)  LG released Jelly Bean update for the american version -LG Intuition
> source:  http://www.technologytell.com/gadge...o-android-4-1-jelly-bean-too-little-too-late/
> Is this mean we next on line? I cant wait to get Jelly Bean, I need the Qslide feature very much!

Click to collapse



I upgradedf to Jelly Bean time ago, but my phone is F100L (korean model). In fact, it should be very very close to P895, I do not understand why LG did not make compatible firms for these models.


----------



## wkobaint (Dec 10, 2013)

Papalapa said:


> I upgradedf to Jelly Bean time ago, but my phone is F100L (korean model). In fact, it should be very very close to P895, I do not understand why LG did not make compatible firms for these models.

Click to collapse



LG has forgot they have Optimus VU P895

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SteamyBunghole (Dec 16, 2013)

*Problem with P895*

Hi, could anyone help me?
My problem started with my phone rapidly heating up in my pocket, untouched and no processes running in the background. Frightened I decided to turn my phone off, to cool down. 
After that the phone worked normally for ~ 2 weeks or more and then, one sad weekend the phone started working really slow and only Youtube worked (no other app would even start) and after a short while even Youtube wouldn't work. I decided to restart the phone, which took ages and was a bit weird: the prompt which says "Restarting your phone" kept on loading and loading until the screen went black.
I thought that the battery had died, so I ordered one and replaced it, in vain.
I have tried the LG Mobile Support Tool but since my phone doesn't even turn on, the program doesn't recognize it.
Before this, I updated my phone to V10F which too, was problematic. I downloaded the update and after a restart it started updating, but stayed at 5%. The update stayed at this percentage as long as the battery ran out, and miraculously after charging it went through the whole update and the phone worked normally.

So, I beg all the smart people at this forum to help me if they can!


----------



## wkobaint (Dec 18, 2013)

SteamyBunghole said:


> Hi, could anyone help me?
> My problem started with my phone rapidly heating up in my pocket, untouched and no processes running in the background. Frightened I decided to turn my phone off, to cool down.
> After that the phone worked normally for ~ 2 weeks or more and then, one sad weekend the phone started working really slow and only Youtube worked (no other app would even start) and after a short while even Youtube wouldn't work. I decided to restart the phone, which took ages and was a bit weird: the prompt which says "Restarting your phone" kept on loading and loading until the screen went black.
> I thought that the battery had died, so I ordered one and replaced it, in vain.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you try start your phone on download mode??
Open LG support tool first. Press and hold volume down button and than connect it into your usb cable. 
LG support tool will check your phone driver, wait until finish. If your phone has been connected, go to option and than choose recovery option. Before that, please select your country and language. 
Hopefully this is can solve your problem.

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## SteamyBunghole (Dec 18, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Have you try start your phone on download mode??
> Open LG support tool first. Press and hold volume down button and than connect it into your usb cable.
> LG support tool will check your phone driver, wait until finish. If your phone has been connected, go to option and than choose recovery option. Before that, please select your country and language.
> Hopefully this is can solve your problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your help but when I try to connect in download mode, windows does recognize that something is connected but prompts that it is in a fault state which means that it is not recognized. The LG Mobile Support Tool doesn't respond in any way, and I don't know what to do anymore... Is there a log which would tell me what happens when I connect the phone to my PC? 
Trying to install a fresh .kdz wouldn't probably help either if nothing recognizes it nor anything with the R&D Test Tool?
The device is probably not under warranty because i've replaced the digitizer glass on it myself..


----------



## wkobaint (Dec 20, 2013)

Did you install new usb driver for VU? I think, windows can't recognized your VU because no suitable driver found. My clue, reinstall existing usb driver and than try again step by step.
In your cases, you must flash your VU with online mode. 

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## SteamyBunghole (Dec 21, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Did you install new usb driver for VU? I think, windows can't recognized your VU because no suitable driver found. My clue, reinstall existing usb driver and than try again step by step.
> In your cases, you must flash your VU with online mode.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat

Click to collapse



Yes, I did install the driver via the german LG site, but no success. Please explain what you mean by 'online mode' ?

PS. I'm not sure but I think I managed to persuade the store to replace my phone even though I have replaced the digitizer glass myself, but we'll see


----------



## wkobaint (Dec 23, 2013)

SteamyBunghole said:


> Yes, I did install the driver via the german LG site, but no success. Please explain what you mean by 'online mode' ?
> 
> PS. I'm not sure but I think I managed to persuade the store to replace my phone even though I have replaced the digitizer glass myself, but we'll see

Click to collapse



You must install LG usb driver first. And than, recovery your rom using LG mobil support tool.
Don't forget to connect your internet access (online mode).

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## ehrosking (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## wkobaint (Dec 23, 2013)

ehrosking said:


>

Click to collapse



Why are you seuri man? Something funny in here?

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## ehrosking (Dec 27, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Why are you seuri man? Something funny in here?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat

Click to collapse



nothings funny ... i just smiled b'coz i remember my birthday gift  p895 is there something wrong with that?


----------



## wkobaint (Dec 27, 2013)

ehrosking said:


> nothings funny ... i just smiled b'coz i remember my birthday gift  p895 is there something wrong with that?

Click to collapse



Absolutely no funny

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## ehrosking (Dec 28, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Absolutely no funny
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat

Click to collapse




ok brother im sorry ... wer not a kids anymore ,,, 
 happy newyear
:victory:


----------



## wkobaint (Dec 28, 2013)

ehrosking said:


> ok brother im sorry ... wer not a kids anymore ,,,
> happy newyear
> :victory:

Click to collapse



Alright bro. Please forgive me, is so hard to justify.
Happy new years for yours not mine...

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## jamstar.5 (Dec 29, 2013)

I m buying moto g

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wkobaint (Dec 29, 2013)

jamstar.5 said:


> I m buying moto g
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah... so sad we are...
No support from any developer for this VU P895 

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## SteamyBunghole (Dec 29, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> You must install LG usb driver first. And than, recovery your rom using LG mobil support tool.
> Don't forget to connect your internet access (online mode).
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat

Click to collapse



That is not possible, because the LG Mobile Support tool doesn't recognize my phone. 
I get to the stage where LG Mobile Support Tool is analyzing my PC but soon pops up a prompt saying it cannot recognize/see my phone...

I guess the phone has become an expensive paperweight, and since the store hasn't replied to me I guess it will just dust on a shelf somewhere. Thanks for your help anyways


----------



## wkobaint (Dec 29, 2013)

SteamyBunghole said:


> That is not possible, because the LG Mobile Support tool doesn't recognize my phone.
> I get to the stage where LG Mobile Support Tool is analyzing my PC but soon pops up a prompt saying it cannot recognize/see my phone...
> 
> I guess the phone has become an expensive paperweight, and since the store hasn't replied to me I guess it will just dust on a shelf somewhere. Thanks for your help anyways

Click to collapse



Have you try to change the usb cable?

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## jamstar.5 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey op4x has same hardware right?? 

Is anybody willing to try their bootloader unlock method on our device? :banghead:

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## SteamyBunghole (Dec 29, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Have you try to change the usb cable?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat

Click to collapse



No I have not and I don't have an extra one available right now..
The device seems to be in APX mode, since plugging it into the PC prompts an error saying "Device drivers could not be installed" and the device's name is APX. Could this problem be solved somehow with NVFlash?


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (Dec 29, 2013)

jamstar.5 said:


> Hey op4x has same hardware right??
> 
> Is anybody willing to try their bootloader unlock method on our device? :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I had tested it 10 times. But no success.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P895 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkobaint (Dec 29, 2013)

SteamyBunghole said:


> No I have not and I don't have an extra one available right now..
> The device seems to be in APX mode, since plugging it into the PC prompts an error saying "Device drivers could not be installed" and the device's name is APX. Could this problem be solved somehow with NVFlash?

Click to collapse



There is some conclusion in here. First, your computer operating system problem, 2nd, your usb cable, 3rd, try to setup manually your usb connection mode on your phone hidden menu. 
For the 3rd option you can dial on your phone using 3845#*895#
And than choose module test - usb mode selection.
Hopefully this is will solve your problem...
Never give up dude.... 

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## SteamyBunghole (Dec 29, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> There is some conclusion in here. First, your computer operating system problem, 2nd, your usb cable, 3rd, try to setup manually your usb connection mode on your phone hidden menu.
> For the 3rd option you can dial on your phone using 3845#*895#
> And than choose module test - usb mode selection.
> Hopefully this is will solve your problem...
> ...

Click to collapse



If I hadn't made it clear earlier, my device will not turn on and the light which should turn on while charging, doesn't.
So naturally, i can't dial anything 
The only life it shows, is when connecting it to the PC my PC tries to install drivers but fails at it (it cannot find any). The PC recognizes my phone as "APX" .


----------



## wkobaint (Dec 30, 2013)

SteamyBunghole said:


> If I hadn't made it clear earlier, my device will not turn on and the light which should turn on while charging, doesn't.
> So naturally, i can't dial anything
> The only life it shows, is when connecting it to the PC my PC tries to install drivers but fails at it (it cannot find any). The PC recognizes my phone as "APX" .

Click to collapse



Oh ****...
Only two options:
1. Flash using nvflash
2. Sent to LG services center

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## SteamyBunghole (Dec 30, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Oh ****...
> Only two options:
> 1. Flash using nvflash
> 2. Sent to LG services center
> ...

Click to collapse



And with that flashing I need help. I've managed to find the program but not the drivers nor a guide to help me out.
Are you familiar with the flashing process?


----------



## wkobaint (Dec 30, 2013)

SteamyBunghole said:


> And with that flashing I need help. I've managed to find the program but not the drivers nor a guide to help me out.
> Are you familiar with the flashing process?

Click to collapse



Trully I never flash my VU using nvflash.
Maybe you can try using P990 toolkit (microsoft windows base). I was root my VU using this toolkit couple months ago. This tool have many option like nvflash, bootloader, etc.
You can search on this forum for "LG P990Toolkit". Happy hunting and fight bro!

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## SteamyBunghole (Dec 30, 2013)

wkobaint said:


> Trully I never flash my VU using nvflash.
> Maybe you can try using P990 toolkit (microsoft windows base). I was root my VU using this toolkit couple months ago. This tool have many option like nvflash, bootloader, etc.
> You can search on this forum for "LG P990Toolkit". Happy hunting and fight bro!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat

Click to collapse



I really don't afford the device to be repaired by LG themselves, i think it'll cost more than what I paid for the device..
I had no luck with the toolkit, NVFlash didn't recognize/find it after driver install, and the Android Debug Bridge did not find it.
I tried to reinstall the drivers but it didn't help.
I tried to connect it to another PC to see if it still was in APX mode, and sadly, it wasn't. Now it's just an "Unknown Device".

 It seems to be obvious that the device is fully dead. Although I had hope for it I'm going to call this case closed 
I'm going to drop a thanks for you, even though the device could not be revived


----------



## wkobaint (Dec 31, 2013)

SteamyBunghole said:


> I really don't afford the device to be repaired by LG themselves, i think it'll cost more than what I paid for the device..
> I had no luck with the toolkit, NVFlash didn't recognize/find it after driver install, and the Android Debug Bridge did not find it.
> I tried to reinstall the drivers but it didn't help.
> I tried to connect it to another PC to see if it still was in APX mode, and sadly, it wasn't. Now it's just an "Unknown Device".
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok.... good luck for you man!!
I give my best

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## wkobaint (Jan 8, 2014)

No update yet bro??

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## zedonetx (Jan 12, 2014)

I asked a friend of mine who is working for Lg. He said it is very hard to get an update for VU. Because it didn't sell many as other models as Nexus 4 and G2. Less selling means no update,or late update.

So guys, no or very late update? What do you think? 

sent from my LG-P895.


----------



## wkobaint (Jan 12, 2014)

zedonetx said:


> I asked a friend of mine who is working for Lg. He said it is very hard to get an update for VU. Because it didn't sell many as other models as Nexus 4 and G2. Less selling means no update,or late update.
> 
> So guys, no or very late update? What do you think?
> 
> sent from my LG-P895.

Click to collapse



if that's the reason, it is very embarrassing. 

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## jamstar.5 (Jan 14, 2014)

Guys 
Has anybody tried xposedinstaller on rooted VU? 

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wkobaint (Jan 14, 2014)

jamstar.5 said:


> Guys
> Has anybody tried xposedinstaller on rooted VU?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I do. Running well and no incompability issue. I choose xblast, bootmanager, greenify, youtubeaway on module installation.

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## jamstar.5 (Jan 14, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> I do. Running well and no incompability issue. I choose xblast, bootmanager, greenify, youtubeaway on module installation.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat

Click to collapse



How did u root ur vu??

I have been trying for 2 hr now
Tried
SuperoneClick
Srs root
Motochopper

Now I am on v10d with the v10e on air

What do I do??

Sent from my Z7C using xda app-developers app


----------



## wkobaint (Jan 14, 2014)

jamstar.5 said:


> How did u root ur vu??
> 
> I have been trying for 2 hr now
> Tried
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this bro ;
1. Download this tool : https://app.box.com/s/vd6mx1bg1u0jo9k19v5a
2. Extract to your PC.
3. Run as administrator if running on win7/8.
4. Connect your VU and set as charge only.
5. Follow the instruction on that tool. Your VU will reboot automatically.
6. And done!!! Your VU fully rooted.

And don't forget to enable your init.d folder by using this apk :
https://app.box.com/s/bbjj93fracyuhovt9ruy

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## jamstar.5 (Jan 14, 2014)

U are on which version?

Is init.d mandatory for xposed

Sent from my Z7C using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------




wkobaint said:


> Try this bro ;
> 1. Download this tool : https://app.box.com/s/vd6mx1bg1u0jo9k19v5a
> 2. Extract to your PC.
> 3. Run as administrator if running on win7/8.
> ...

Click to collapse



It worked dude
Please mail me ur phone numher and country code so tat I can add u on whatsapp
And u will tell me how to use xposed


Sent from my Z7C using xda app-developers app


----------



## wkobaint (Jan 14, 2014)

jamstar.5 said:


> U are on which version?
> 
> Is init.d mandatory for xposed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Enable init.d is mandatory for this :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276
After you enable your init.d folder. Than install V6Supercharge script from zepplin thread. Just follow the instruction and download the latest sript on attached link. It will made your VU like spiderman.. hahaaha...
Btw, I didn't use whatsapp. You can add my bbm pin. See your PM bro...

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## jamstar.5 (Jan 14, 2014)

I wanna enhance my battery life
I don't wamt v6 
Suggest somethin for battery

Sent from my Z7C using xda app-developers app


----------



## wkobaint (Jan 14, 2014)

jamstar.5 said:


> I wanna enhance my battery life
> I don't wamt v6
> Suggest somethin for battery
> 
> Sent from my Z7C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ofcourse you need V6 script to optimized your battery.
After you have 100% supercharge, you must install greenify donation package.


Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## jamstar.5 (Jan 14, 2014)

Okay
Flash using stock??

Sent from my Z7C using xda app-developers app


----------



## wkobaint (Jan 14, 2014)

jamstar.5 said:


> Okay
> Flash using stock??
> 
> Sent from my Z7C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup why not. Fyi, I'm using stock v10e too.
This a little ss on mine :






















Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## wkobaint (Jan 16, 2014)

jamstar.5 said:


> Okay
> Flash using stock??
> 
> Sent from my Z7C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi bro!! Something ok?? Let me know how yours??

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## mejok (Jan 19, 2014)

Why they skip the VU p895 and don't release update? 
http://www.phonearena.com/news/LG-t...ts-devices-to-Android-4.4_id51571#6-LG-G-Flex


----------



## wkobaint (Jan 20, 2014)

mejok said:


> Why they skip the VU p895 and don't release update?
> http://www.phonearena.com/news/LG-t...ts-devices-to-Android-4.4_id51571#6-LG-G-Flex

Click to collapse



We must make petition to LG for this. Please follow up my inquiry at new devices required to developer. 
I really hope there is any developer to mod this device.

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## jamstar.5 (Jan 20, 2014)

https://www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/lg-update-lg-optimus-vu-p895?share_id=WLeuMrAmvC


Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lgrootnoob (Jan 20, 2014)

If anyone is willing too, then please try *Framaroot* to root your phone.


----------



## jamstar.5 (Jan 20, 2014)

Rooted mine already so I won't be of any help 

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wkobaint (Jan 20, 2014)

jamstar.5 said:


> https://www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/lg-update-lg-optimus-vu-p895?share_id=WLeuMrAmvC
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I've signatured it too

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## Adam77Root (Feb 1, 2014)

Anyone still active here? I might have a few ideas regarding BL unlock. You need a PC, drivers, ADB and fastboot properly installed and a bit of time. Reply here if wanna give it a try.


----------



## jamstar.5 (Feb 1, 2014)

Dude 
I'm active but I have never ever worked on adb 

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wkobaint (Feb 2, 2014)

We don't have any develop to support us

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## jamstar.5 (Feb 2, 2014)

You don't need developers as long s you know what you are doing 
@wkobaint try the methods from Adam please 

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wkobaint (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm done to mod this VU. I just optimized the stock rom. This time to by samsung. Because they're really heard what fan's wants.

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## jamstar.5 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol


I am selling my vu tomorrow 

Gonna get a moto g

Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Adam77Root (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, I take it as a 'no' then.

Sent from my OmniROM-powered LG Optimus 4X HD


----------



## wkobaint (Feb 11, 2014)

Adam77Root said:


> Well, I take it as a 'no' then.
> 
> Sent from my OmniROM-powered LG Optimus 4X HD

Click to collapse



hi bro....
would you mind to support us?
please give this phone cwm and custom rom bro..
thanks,


----------



## b4rto (Feb 11, 2014)

*aw*

I don't think this is how it works. 

If wan't you can send me a message, i could help testing some stuff. 
My vu is rotting in my desk anyway.


----------



## wkobaint (Feb 11, 2014)

Adam77Root said:


> Well, I take it as a 'no' then.
> 
> Sent from my OmniROM-powered LG Optimus 4X HD

Click to collapse





b4rto said:


> I don't think this is how it works.
> 
> If wan't you can send me a message, i could help testing some stuff.
> My vu is rotting in my desk anyway.

Click to collapse



what you mean?
could you please to mod this damn phone?


----------



## vrg3030 (Feb 11, 2014)

*thatbeedbav*



abemontalvo said:


> Good news I found a root exploit for the LG optimus vu p895 I'm rooted and now goin!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## wkobaint (Feb 11, 2014)

C'mon guys.... never give up to

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## jamstar.5 (Feb 12, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> C'mon guys.... never give up to
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat

Click to collapse



Given up already

Moto G owner now

Sent from my XT1033 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zhjackss (Feb 13, 2014)

rooting the p895 is easy and safe, but we need the unlock the bootloader to develop roms, kernels, recoveries. So here's my advice in the LG's official website there online support chat for every country. Asking for the unlocking the bootloader procedure is no harm . I'am already asked to UK LG Support but they told me that i am contacting from another country so they are unable to help me. I've already compiled a CWM recovery for p895 but i could'nt even try it because of the bootloader.


----------



## wkobaint (Feb 14, 2014)

zhjackss said:


> rooting the p895 is easy and safe, but we need the unlock the bootloader to develop roms, kernels, recoveries. So here's my advice in the LG's official website there online support chat for every country. Asking for the unlocking the bootloader procedure is no harm . I'am already asked to UK LG Support but they told me that i am contacting from another country so they are unable to help me. I've already compiled a CWM recovery for p895 but i could'nt even try it because of the bootloader.

Click to collapse



Alright. What should I do to support you?

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## zhjackss (Feb 14, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> Alright. What should I do to support you?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat

Click to collapse



well, as i said, just ask for the unlocker of bootloader to LG websites' online chat supports (i asked to Turkish and UK support but no valid replies  ill keep asking for it ), if we are lucky they will give the method to unlock to bootloader.


----------



## zhjackss (Feb 14, 2014)

zhjackss said:


> well, as i said, just ask for the unlocker of bootloader to LG websites' online chat supports (i asked to Turkish and UK support but no valid replies  ill keep asking for it ), if we are lucky they will give the method to unlock to bootloader.

Click to collapse



unfortunatelly i got this email.



> Dear Efecan Celiksoy
> 
> Thank you for your interest about our mobile phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## wkobaint (Feb 23, 2014)

zhjackss said:


> unfortunatelly i got this email.

Click to collapse



It really make hopeless for this VU.
D4mn you LG!!

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat


----------



## jamstar.5 (Feb 23, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> It really make hopeless for this VU.
> D4mn you LG!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk Bajakan persi opat

Click to collapse



Sorry for you guys

Sent from my XT1033 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lesterf (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello, I'm an owner of LG Intuition (VS950), which seems like a similar phone to the VU. How is the GPS working on the VU? On my phone (still running ICS) the GPS signal is lost whenever 4G is on and data is being downloaded. So, GPS is terrible!
I was wondering if any Vu owner who is rooted could post a GPS system file here, so I can try to see if swapping it will improve GPS.

The file is this: System/lib/hw/gps.default.so

Thanks!


----------



## wkobaint (Apr 3, 2014)

lesterf said:


> Hello, I'm an owner of LG Intuition (VS950), which seems like a similar phone to the VU. How is the GPS working on the VU? On my phone (still running ICS) the GPS signal is lost whenever 4G is on and data is being downloaded. So, GPS is terrible!
> I was wondering if any Vu owner who is rooted could post a GPS system file here, so I can try to see if swapping it will improve GPS.
> 
> The file is this: System/lib/hw/gps.default.so
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you are bro..
https://app.box.com/s/zf5d5fy98aom0efifvxh

sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk bajakan persi opat


----------



## lesterf (Apr 4, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> Here you are bro..
> https://app.box.com/s/zf5d5fy98aom0efifvxh
> 
> sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk bajakan persi opat

Click to collapse



Thank you for the file. Unfortunately my phone did not like it. Launching Google Maps caused a reboot. I thought our phones would be more similar than they are!


----------



## wkobaint (Apr 11, 2014)

lesterf said:


> Thank you for the file. Unfortunately my phone did not like it. Launching Google Maps caused a reboot. I thought our phones would be more similar than they are!

Click to collapse



Oh boy, I'm really sorry. Perhaps I can help you with that.

sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk bajakan persi opat


----------



## MrDante95 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Phone from LG*

Hello everyone, a few days ago I sent an email on the LG unlocking the bootloader and just today I received a call from them. I explained to them that the problem relates to the bootloader and I've already done the root, but of course without unlocking the bootloader you can not do much to improve the situation of the LG P895. He replied, after several minutes of dialogue, that between tonight and tomorrow I will call the technician official LG Italy. I hope they give me good news that we can unlock the bootloader! 
Sorry for my English ^^" I'll keep you posted!


----------



## wkobaint (Apr 24, 2014)

MrDante95 said:


> Hello everyone, a few days ago I sent an email on the LG unlocking the bootloader and just today I received a call from them. I explained to them that the problem relates to the bootloader and I've already done the root, but of course without unlocking the bootloader you can not do much to improve the situation of the LG P895. He replied, after several minutes of dialogue, that between tonight and tomorrow I will call the technician official LG Italy. I hope they give me good news that we can unlock the bootloader!
> Sorry for my English ^^" I'll keep you posted!

Click to collapse



Good news!!
Hopefully we get kitkat ASAP.
Thanks for your struggle bro...

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk


----------



## didospike (Apr 27, 2014)

hiya mates, can anybody tell me when did the ****in LG will push our new update? thanx


----------



## wkobaint (Apr 30, 2014)

didospike said:


> hiya mates, can anybody tell me when did the ****in LG will push our new update? thanx

Click to collapse



Never and never...
Please buy samsung for best update support!!

Sent from my SM-N9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## didospike (Apr 30, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> Never and never...
> Please buy samsung for best update support!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9006 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanx mate
maybe thats the answer really
but i like that fu.c.kin phone and samsung i think is not in my fav :silly:


----------



## jamstar.5 (May 2, 2014)

didospike said:


> Thanx mate
> maybe thats the answer really
> but i like that fu.c.kin phone and samsung i think is not in my fav :silly:

Click to collapse



I would say

Go for nexus or some moto device for quick updates

Sent from my Z7C using xda app-developers app


----------



## doktorspin (May 13, 2014)

*Software bricked p895*

Yo all!

Got a dead Vu here. I recently loaded Clean Master, which I think installs an applet that stays running in the system to monitor the device and give easy access to Clean Master's functions. While changing the brightness level, the screen died and the hard buttons did not respond. A long push of the on-switch and the system booted, but at the end of the boot (after LG's musical phrase) the screen died again, buttons unresponsive, presumably because the Clean Master applet loaded. Plugging in a charge cable does not light the buttons to show it is charging.

I can boot into the spartan recovery system, but there is nothing that lets me start the device clean (without wiping everything I have on it). I have gambled on wiping the cache and the NV partition, but it did nothing.

A USB connection with a PC shows all the files I have on the phone, but that only gives me access to the sd-card.

Any suggestions? Can I do anything that doesn't require me wiping everything? It's taken me ages to get what I wanted on the phone. I guess I can offload it all, do a factory wipe and then replace all my books, data and music. But is there a simpler solution?

Thanks.


----------



## wkobaint (May 15, 2014)

doktorspin said:


> Yo all!
> 
> Got a dead Vu here. I recently loaded Clean Master, which I think installs an applet that stays running in the system to monitor the device and give easy access to Clean Master's functions. While changing the brightness level, the screen died and the hard buttons did not respond. A long push of the on-switch and the system booted, but at the end of the boot (after LG's musical phrase) the screen died again, buttons unresponsive, presumably because the Clean Master applet loaded. Plugging in a charge cable does not light the buttons to show it is charging.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash it using kdz offline update. It will not delete your internal data. 

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## dimdimdim (May 15, 2014)

*a bit more info*

hello, guys!

got a bit more info on LG P895 bootloader unlock from USA LG Customer Care Center. I did request them on the point and this is what they answered:

"Thank you so much for contacting LG Electronics USA! 

We can understand how excited you must be about getting a new OS version in your phone.
Due to the availability of new models this phone might not be receiving android OS 4.4 or higher.

We understand you are concerned about unlocking the phone’s boot loader but Due to a corporate agreement with all USA carriers we manufacture phones for, we are not allowed, and we have no permissions to unlock the boot loader of any LG USA model. By there is no intent of the carriers to unlock the boot loader for their models.

I am so sorry to have to disappoint you in this matter and I truly wish I had a more favorable answer for you."

so there is a bit new view on the subject: LG says USA carriers block unlocking bootloader for the phone (VS950 in USA if I'm correct). this is all due to the Millennial Act, I think. all the rest market besides USA, I think, can't get bootloader unlockeв mainly for this exact reason.

and second point is that the carriers are those people users in USA must call in order to get bootloader for LG P895 unlocked. 

*so, please, call your carrier and demand unlocking bootloader or you will shift to another phone and carrier!!!
*

and, if the quantity of calls to the carriers will be huge enough, maybe, they will release 2012th device at least! 
I think, the contracts under the devices were bought are finished already.


----------



## doktorspin (May 16, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> Flash it using kdz offline update. It will not delete your internal data.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'm looking into that avenue now, but do you know how to enter Android Safe Mode on the P895?


----------



## wkobaint (May 16, 2014)

doktorspin said:


> Thanks, I'm looking into that avenue now, but do you know how to enter Android Safe Mode on the P895?

Click to collapse



Press vol - when you connect the usb cable into pc/laptop.

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk


----------



## doktorspin (May 16, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> spin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Jeez, vol down when plugging in to a PC didn't do anything for me.... Not having much luck here! But thanks.


----------



## wkobaint (May 16, 2014)

doktorspin said:


> Jeez, vol down when plugging in to a PC didn't do anything for me.... Not having much luck here! But thanks.

Click to collapse



What the minute, you want to safe mode or download mode?

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk


----------



## doktorspin (May 17, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> What the minute, you want to safe mode or download mode?

Click to collapse



Safe mode--the system up with nothing else loaded.


----------



## wkobaint (May 17, 2014)

doktorspin said:


> Safe mode--the system up with nothing else loaded.

Click to collapse



Power on, after the 2nd of LG logo, press and hold vol +

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk


----------



## doktorspin (May 17, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> Power on, after the 2nd of LG logo, press and hold vol +

Click to collapse



It temporarily gets me into the phone, but it doesn't seem like safe mode, in that the program that killed the screen is still active in memory. After a short while the phone screen switches off.... Tried the same again and was quick enough to use the program to reset the brightness to 100%. That worked, so I uninstalled the program and the phone now seems ok.

Thanks for your help. I hope this is now permanently resolved.


----------



## HyosokaPoipo (May 21, 2014)

*Android source code for LG P895*



dimdimdim said:


> hello, guys!
> 
> got a bit more info on LG P895 bootloader unlock from USA LG Customer Care Center. I did request them on the point and this is what they answered:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hellow, I'm a newbie here and this is my first post Hehehe... 
Umm.... I just wanna ask, how do I find android source code for LG P895...???
I have searched it on internet, but I find nothing..


----------



## wkobaint (May 21, 2014)

HyosokaPoipo said:


> Hellow, I'm a newbie here and this is my first post Hehehe...
> Umm.... I just wanna ask, how do I find android source code for LG P895...???
> I have searched it on internet, but I find nothing..

Click to collapse



What kind of source code you mean? 

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhon998 (May 23, 2014)

*[[emergency]] !!!!!!!! Check this out !!!!!!!!*



thanhly179 said:


> I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
> Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!

Click to collapse




Just ******* Have A LOOK At My Video I Made Having *C*LOCK *W*ORK *M*OD RECOVERY ON *P895*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujTdoF54UA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujTdoF54UA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujTdoF54UA

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------




wkobaint said:


> Need advices for this devices! Could we install custom rom to this P895?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Start With A Recovery First:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujTdoF54UA

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------




sebmoris said:


> Hi, everyone, I rooted my lg p895 with motochopper done. But how you want change rom ?? In lg p895 bootloader is locked
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego LG-P895 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Yes Yes Yes

Works With a locked v10f bootloaders...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujTdoF54UA

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------




askinkoc said:


> I have rooted my lg optimus vu with motochopper but i don`t have a custom recovery. Anyone found a solution for this?

Click to collapse




here u go: cwm recovey: compatible v10f bootloaders: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujTdoF54UA

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




Pesach85 said:


> Man i don't want to make illusion for someone... i just compiled succesfully with 4.7.3 androideabi gcc the stock ICS kernel for p895 but without CWM or fastboot support i can't test it because i could not have some system to backup stock file... the full kdz flash way is too long, i need a system to flash and re- flash soon in order to edit kernel and test in a short time.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uhpbm6h783i3jhs/zImage P895.zip
> 
> If some developer is interested on support me for releasing some kernel for this phone please contact me i'll have this phone for one week and we could try to improve a bit at least the kernel and maybe, i guess build some custom rom.

Click to collapse




I'm not a ROM or Recovery builder but I found a CWM Recovery for our p895 v10f compatible bootloaders: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujTdoF54UA

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------




DomiakaSnakez said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Today, i found the right *ClockWorkMod* for our VU.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That's does not work with locked boot-loaders,  I found something interesting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujTdoF54UA


----------



## DomiakaSnakez (May 23, 2014)

I had installed this CWM-Recover, long time ago.
But we have no unlocked Bootloader or Custom ROMS, so what do with CWM on our p895?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P895 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jhon998 (May 23, 2014)

DomiakaSnakez said:


> I had installed this CWM-Recover, long time ago.
> But we have no unlocked Bootloader or Custom ROMS, so what do with CWM on our p895?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P895 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse





No Need To Unlock The Locked Bootloadre!!! Just You Need To Be On v10f To Do That!!!

Read The Description In This Video To Learn More: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujTdoF54UA

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------




wkobaint said:


> hi bro....
> would you mind to support us?
> please give this phone cwm and custom rom bro..
> thanks,

Click to collapse





here u go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujTdoF54UA


----------



## wkobaint (May 23, 2014)

Jhon998 said:


> No Need To Unlock The Locked Bootloadre!!! Just You Need To Be On v10f To Do That!!!
> 
> Read The Description In This Video To Learn More: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujTdoF54UA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I will see your video tomorrow. Btw, could we install custom rom / kernel from o4xhd to this VU?

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesach85 (May 23, 2014)

Jhon998 said:


> No Need To Unlock The Locked Bootloadre!!! Just You Need To Be On v10f To Do That!!!
> 
> Read The Description In This Video To Learn More: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujTdoF54UA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a backup and keep a kdz of v10f. Try to install my kernel and see what happen but at your own risk if you want  


Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jhon998 (May 23, 2014)

*Yes*



Pesach85 said:


> Do a backup and keep a kdz of v10f. Try to install my kernel and see what happen but at your own risk if you want
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I will take the full resposibilty incase of brick, bc i know how to fix a brick problem, done that twice in the last 2 moths, but where is the kernel??


----------



## Pesach85 (May 23, 2014)

Jhon998 said:


> I will take the full resposibilty incase of brick, bc i know how to fix a brick problem, done that twice in the last 2 moths, but where is the kernel??

Click to collapse



https://www.dropbox.com/s/uhpbm6h783i3jhs/zImage P895.zip

Oh I see this is only the zImage and Ramdisk is needed... If you are adventurous you can try the anykernel zip file for 4x putting this zImage in. Just Google for any kernel 4x HD and you will find different kernel for 4x. Just try substituting the zImage on. 

You will need to do a full kdz reinstall in case of failure 


Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jhon998 (May 23, 2014)

Pesach85 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uhpbm6h783i3jhs/zImage P895.zip
> 
> Oh I see this is only the zImage and Ramdisk is needed... If you are adventurous you can try the anykernel zip file for 4x putting this zImage in. Just Google for any kernel 4x HD and you will find different kernel for 4x. Just try substituting the zImage on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I'm confused, Can u give me best kernel for 4x hd??


----------



## wkobaint (May 23, 2014)

Alrights!! This thread more exiting know!!!
Keep update brother!!

Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesach85 (May 23, 2014)

Jhon998 said:


> I'm confused, Can u give me best kernel for 4x hd??

Click to collapse



OK, I'll try to help you to understand. 

A 4x kernel will not work due to different drivers. 

The file I linked is the kernel. 

The kernel is composed by two parts, zImage and ramdisk. 

The file I have given to download is zImage only. 

To take a ramdisk just download a random 4x kernel named "anykernel"     and put this zImage in the zip archive 

Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## Jhon998 (May 23, 2014)

Pesach85 said:


> OK, I'll try to help you to understand.
> 
> A 4x kernel will not work due to different drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do u mean this??     :     http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2486293

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




Pesach85 said:


> OK, I'll try to help you to understand.
> 
> A 4x kernel will not work due to different drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



downloaded this: http://d-h.st/L6W

and what does it do more than the stock one does??

does it compatible with p895 on 4.0.4 ics??


----------



## Pesach85 (May 23, 2014)

Jhon998 said:


> Do u mean this??     :     http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2486293
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, so you need another little step.  

Edit the updater-script with text editor in meta-inf/google/com and delete the full line starting with get prop... 

The kernel is the same stock kernel, just I want to test if the compile went good and it works 

Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jhon998 (May 23, 2014)

Pesach85 said:


> OK, so you need another little step.
> 
> Edit the updater-script with text editor in meta-inf/google/com and delete the full line starting with get prop...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






I founded two get prop, "assert(*getprop*("ro.product.device") == "p880" || *getprop*("ro.build.product") == "p880");


Which one??!?

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




Pesach85 said:


> OK, so you need another little step.
> 
> Edit the updater-script with text editor in meta-inf/google/com and delete the full line starting with get prop...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Remember my device is p895 not p880...


----------



## Pesach85 (May 23, 2014)

Jhon998 said:


> I founded two get prop, "assert(*getprop*("ro.product.device") == "p880" || *getprop*("ro.build.product") == "p880");
> 
> 
> Which one??!?
> ...

Click to collapse



The result may not be good but it's worth an attempt 

Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------




Pesach85 said:


> Both line must be deleted..  The result may not be good but it's worth an attempt
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I correct myself, just change p880 with p895

Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jhon998 (May 23, 2014)

Pesach85 said:


> The result may not be good but it's worth an attempt
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Effffffff, done editing, now preparing to flash, backing up.......

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




Pesach85 said:


> The result may not be good but it's worth an attempt
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




FLASHED IT, seriously nothing happend!!! reboot system normally!! no numbers changed!! what??


do you want me to flash the zip before editing the meta-inf folder??


----------



## Pesach85 (May 23, 2014)

Now you should post a screenshot of system info to see if the kernel was flashed correctly

Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jhon998 (May 23, 2014)

Pesach85 said:


> Now you should post a screenshot of system info to see if the kernel was flashed correctly
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse






Uploading, the video will be live at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCi0hblu2M4&feature=youtu.be , in the next 30-35 mins.


hopeless..........

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




Pesach85 said:


> Now you should post a screenshot of system info to see if the kernel was flashed correctly
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse





The process of flashing, the pic, does it mean any thing?? pic: http://postimg.org/image/5lwr2bpan/


----------



## Pesach85 (May 23, 2014)

It seems the kernel is the same as before... As I supposed the flash cannot be done if the bootloader is not unlocked 

Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## askinkoc (May 24, 2014)

My lg optimus vu model is P895QB. It is the same phone but the models are different. So i will not be able to install V10F to this phone. The last update for my model is V10C. I already had official CMW with V10B. There is no a custom rom for this phone.


----------



## Jhon998 (May 24, 2014)

askinkoc said:


> My lg optimus vu model is P895QB. It is the same phone but the models are different. So i will not be able to install V10F to this phone. The last update for my model is V10C. I already had official CMW with V10B. There is no a custom rom for this phone.

Click to collapse





Try this: *CWM.R*, or *TWRP*...


----------



## HyosokaPoipo (May 26, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> What kind of source code you mean?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Source code that I can build, make, and flash... 

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




HyosokaPoipo said:


> Source code that I can build, make, and flash...

Click to collapse



Uummm... until this time, I have found a zip or img file. But I need the android source code. I wanna start from the beginning....


----------



## tank0412 (May 26, 2014)

Good afternoon! I want make a CWM but i need a stock recovery of P895. Where i can find stock recovery of P895?


----------



## Jhon998 (May 26, 2014)

tank0412 said:


> Good afternoon! I want make a CWM but i need a stock recovery of P895. Where i can find stock recovery of P895?

Click to collapse




Next Time Use Flashify To Backup Your kernel/Recovery....



Any Way, Here Is The Stock Recovery For P895: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gk67h94uoj1ayt1/Stock-Recovery-p895.img 

Sent from my v500 using Chrome.


----------



## wkobaint (Jun 3, 2014)

Any update to flash new kernel bro?

sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk bajakan


----------



## stas30 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi friends! Really need your help. I need folders system/app & framework, please:crying:


----------



## wkobaint (Jun 20, 2014)

stas30 said:


> Hi friends! Really need your help. I need folders system/app & framework, please:crying:

Click to collapse



What you mean ?

sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk bajakan


----------



## stas30 (Jun 20, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> What you mean ?
> 
> sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk bajakan

Click to collapse



I have LG F100L (Korea ver.) and i want make translate in Russian language. Need russian resource.


----------



## wkobaint (Jun 21, 2014)

stas30 said:


> I have LG F100L (Korea ver.) and i want make translate in Russian language. Need russian resource.

Click to collapse



I think you can try flash using in euro open version like 10f

sent from my LG-P895 using Tapatalk bajakan


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 8, 2014)

Good bye my VU, I'm done with you. Hopefully you have a good develop somedays...

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## zedonetx (Jul 14, 2014)

im done with my VU also. I have a LG Nexus 4 now, my next plan is to buy Samsung Note 3 hopefully. Because it has s-pen.


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## adamswid (Jul 20, 2014)

I've got a question about bootloader. I've been reading some theards about bootloaders and i'm not shure about some things:
When trying to tun CWM Recovery at first I flashed the one from "Rom Menager" and bootloader did not allow to run it. And then I flashed recovry with "LG 4x Recovery" and it works. So if we have encrypted bootlader, why one version of CWM is allowed to run and other not? 
One of methods in different LG model was flashing already unlocked bootloader. So can't we flash bootloader from 4x hd?


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 20, 2014)

adamswid said:


> I've got a question about bootloader. I've been reading some theards about bootloaders and i'm not shure about some things:
> When trying to tun CWM Recovery at first I flashed the one from "Rom Menager" and bootloader did not allow to run it. And then I flashed recovry with "LG 4x Recovery" and it works. So if we have encrypted bootlader, why one version of CWM is allowed to run and other not?
> One of methods in different LG model was flashing already unlocked bootloader. So can't we flash bootloader from 4x hd?

Click to collapse



Did you tried to install freegee?

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## harmakhis (Jul 21, 2014)

bored by this crappy VU and LG full of **** roms
starting to make this piece of cake of optimus to fly to the trash...
useless, locked from everywhere, never update, what was LG private joke when made this spare part?


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 21, 2014)

harmakhis said:


> bored by this crappy VU and LG full of **** roms
> starting to make this piece of cake of optimus to fly to the trash...
> useless, locked from everywhere, never update, what was LG private joke when made this spare part?

Click to collapse



You could only mod stockrom. I think is the best way. Base on my experience, mod stock ICS with correct setting it will made this device run good. 
You can try my mod setting for this devices :
- must rooted
- install greenify donation, sleep most of system app
- install trickster mod, set your cpu at 475 & 1200. GPU on 400
- install seeder entrophy
- install holo launcher make this default launcher
- appcleaner (cache cleaner)
- That's it!!!
Your VU will run smooth & more battery friendly. My old VU running with 3G data online mode up to 12 hours.
Run smoothly on NFSMW 1,5, FIFA14, GTRac2, GPtide up to 4 hours on offline mode.


Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamswid (Jul 22, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> Did you tried to install freegee?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, but I can't run it. It shows up message that i have unsupported phone.


----------



## wkobaint (Jul 23, 2014)

adamswid said:


> Yes, but I can't run it. It shows up message that i have unsupported phone.

Click to collapse



Alright, you can use my mod on the top [emoji41]

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## doktorspin (Jul 23, 2014)

Yo!

I just bought a small otg device fitting the micro-usb connector of my Vu. It has the ability to read SDs, microSDs, usb sticks and has a micro-usb port. Problem is, it doesn't work with the phone (A.4.0.4), other than the micro-usb will pass some current on to allow recharge. However, I have a an el-cheapo 7" tablet (A.4.1.1) that can access data from the usb and SD cards. Any idea why the device mightn't work on the p895? Do you think it is the Android version, the device hardware, a problem with my phone or is there just something I'm missing?

UPDATE: Just ran an app named "Usb Host Controller" which indicated under a tab "Info" that the "S3C USB Host driver NOT found!" followed by "Root hub present, USB Host mode is active!" Under the tab "USB" and heading "Connected USB devices" I read "1-1 0020:1519 Comneon HSIC Device" (which I guess is the USB adapter). Under the heading "Connected mass storage devices" there is nothing, despite the fact that there is a USB stick plugged into the device, a stick that the tablet can access.

I guess that the phone can't see the USB stick because there is no USB host driver....

Tx


----------



## Pesach85 (Jul 24, 2014)

doktorspin said:


> Yo!
> 
> I just bought a small otg device fitting the micro-usb connector of my Vu. It has the ability to read SDs, microSDs, usb sticks and has a micro-usb port. Problem is, it doesn't work with the phone (A.4.0.4), other than the micro-usb will pass some current on to allow recharge. However, I have a an el-cheapo 7" tablet (A.4.1.1) that can access data from the usb and SD cards. Any idea why the device mightn't work on the p895? Do you think it is the Android version, the device hardware, a problem with my phone or is there just something I'm missing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In LG p880 is possible to activate OTG through a modded kernel and a trick .

Same tegra3 platform.


----------



## doktorspin (Jul 25, 2014)

Pesach85 said:


> In LG p880 is possible to activate OTG through a modded kernel and a trick

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. Will a modded kernel mean wiping the device? I've got a lot of crap on the phone I want! Andhave you got a link for the modding & the trick? Thanks again.


----------



## Pesach85 (Jul 25, 2014)

doktorspin said:


> Thanks for the response. Will a modded kernel mean wiping the device? I've got a lot of crap on the phone I want! Andhave you got a link for the modding & the trick? Thanks again.

Click to collapse



Without unlocking the bootloader is not possible to mod the kernel and add usbhost driver for OTG... I hope LG will give keys to unlock bootloader


----------



## doktorspin (Jul 25, 2014)

Pesach85 said:


> Without unlocking the bootloader is not possible to mod the kernel and add usbhost driver for OTG... I hope LG will give keys to unlock bootloader

Click to collapse



O dear. No OTG then.


----------



## adamswid (Jul 27, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> Alright, you can use my mod on the top [emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Modding stock rom? Very useful thanks  . And I found problem with recovery from lg p880. Runing it from system by button "rebbot in reovery" works and when i try hold volume down and power I have security message. So its kind of useless. Or It only happens on my phone, do oder owners have same problem?


----------



## tank0412 (Jul 31, 2014)

adamswid said:


> Modding stock rom? Very useful thanks  . And I found problem with recovery from lg p880. Runing it from system by button "rebbot in reovery" works and when i try hold volume down and power I have security message. So its kind of useless. Or It only happens on my phone, do oder owners have same problem?

Click to collapse



Yes, i have same problem too


----------



## tank0412 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Kdz file*

Hello, guys!
I succesfully unpack kdz file with stock rom of P895.
You can download it there: dropbox.com/s/cxi6xsgpfpa12dg/LGP895AT-00-V10f-EUR-XXX-MAY-04-2013%2B0.rar
This archive includes boot.img, bootloader.bin, bootloader.bin.encrypt, recovery.img, system.img, and etc.
Can we modify this stock rom and make a custom rom?
And can we unlock a bootloader?


----------



## harmakhis (Aug 3, 2014)

Pesach85 said:


> Without unlocking the bootloader is not possible to mod the kernel and add usbhost driver for OTG... I hope LG will give keys to unlock bootloader

Click to collapse



BL is locked because of USA legal limitations said LG
i read last week USA authorize unlocking on the LG optimus FB page
yeah, will they at the end stop to crappy buggy the bootloader to make power user bored????


----------



## dimdimdim (Aug 4, 2014)

harmakhis said:


> BL is locked because of USA legal limitations said LG
> i read last week USA authorize unlocking on the LG optimus FB page
> yeah, will they at the end stop to crappy buggy the bootloader to make power user bored????

Click to collapse



I did write here before... 

In order to UNLOCK LG VS950 P895 VU INTUITION 
AMERICANS need to REQUEST their CARRIERS 
demanding unlock the bootloader due to their willingness to 
SHIFT THE CARRIER  OR   UPDATE THE PHONE as it prescribed by Unlocking Consumer Choice Act, signed by Obama. 

Exactly this formula of request should force the 
carrier to provide the requesting user with unlock 
method. 

Please, dear Americans, the world's fate is in your hands again! 
Don't miss your luck!


----------



## harmakhis (Aug 4, 2014)

dimdimdim said:


> I did write here before...
> 
> In order to UNLOCK LG P895 VU INTUITION
> AMERICANS need to REQUEST their CARRIERS
> ...

Click to collapse




oh yeah, unlocking a phone will cause the 3rd Wolrd War....
will they understand its just PHONES ????
they dont have others usefull laws to vote????


----------



## dimdimdim (Aug 4, 2014)

there are the links to LG Customer Care 

chat
http://service.velaro.com/visitor/requestchat.aspx?siteid=4851&showwhen=inqueue
other support
https://www.lg.com/us/support/message-customer-support

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------

and Americans can just call their carriers in addtion.
as LG says the carriers block unlocking bootloader.


----------



## harmakhis (Aug 4, 2014)

dimdimdim said:


> there are the links to LG Customer Care
> 
> chat
> http://service.velaro.com/visitor/requestchat.aspx?siteid=4851&showwhen=inqueue
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah yeah thats the carrier fault...
and the LG 4X HD has an unlocked BL...they are same excluded the screen
wich is the fault this time? santa claus?


----------



## tank0412 (Aug 5, 2014)

*device tree*

Hello, guys.
I made a device tree for P895. Can you check it? 
https://github.com/tank0412/P895-Tree


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## Jhon998 (Aug 10, 2014)

tank0412 said:


> Hello, guys.
> I made a device tree for P895. Can you check it?
> https://github.com/tank0412/P895-Tree

Click to collapse



Unlocked bootloader? Interesting things happen when i dumped mine...


----------



## doktorspin (Aug 13, 2014)

Jhon998 said:


> Unlocked bootloader? Interesting things happen when i dumped mine...

Click to collapse



Such as...?

..and please don't be brief!


----------



## harmakhis (Aug 17, 2014)

doktorspin said:


> Such as...?
> 
> ..and please don't be brief!

Click to collapse



hu yeah, we all are bored by this major stupidity of locked everywhere lg smartphone and waiting for to kick his ass out of his age of stone poor rom, or for the second option to make it fly a long shot directly to the trash with a bullet in his screen to test if bootloader is bulletproof locked....


----------



## Armingh2 (Aug 17, 2014)

*bootloader*



harmakhis said:


> hu yeah, we all are bored by this major stupidity of locked everywhere lg smartphone and waiting for to kick his ass out of his age of stone poor rom, or for the second option to make it fly a long shot directly to the trash with a bullet in his screen to test if bootloader is bulletproof locked....

Click to collapse



we want unlock bootloader and custom rom
guys plz try...
or join this page on fb. facebook.com/lgplzupdateoptimusvu
plz like and share


----------



## jianni81 (Aug 18, 2014)

*lg vu p895 suddenly turned off and doesn't turn on..PLEASE HELP*

Hi 

It's been two days that my LG VU P895 is dead out of the blue. One I was checking my emails and previously talked to Viber and a few seconds after just dead. Tried to charge nothin, tried the Power+Volume Down for hard reset still nothing. :crying:

Any ideas?


----------



## harmakhis (Aug 19, 2014)

jianni81 said:


> Hi
> 
> It's been two days that my LG VU P895 is dead out of the blue. One I was checking my emails and previously talked to Viber and a few seconds after just dead. Tried to charge nothin, tried the Power+Volume Down for hard reset still nothing. :crying:
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



open it removed the two screws on the bottom and removed the back plate with plastic piece to unlock it
remove the battery and let it a few seconds
replug it and see if works


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 19, 2014)

jianni81 said:


> Hi
> 
> It's been two days that my LG VU P895 is dead out of the blue. One I was checking my emails and previously talked to Viber and a few seconds after just dead. Tried to charge nothin, tried the Power+Volume Down for hard reset still nothing. :crying:
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Long time not to see this subforum.... Lol
This is my option for your VU:
* try to charge your VU. Charge's about 1-2 hours and touch the charger adapter, is it hot or cool? If cooled, that's your VU not charging. If not charging, you must open your back case and disconnected the battery and keep it about 5-10 minutes. And try to charged again.
* if charged, press and hold vol + (up) and connect your VU to usb cable on the PC/laptop's. If normally, you will enter to software mode. 
* browse on this XDA how to install kdz by offline mode. If you mind, let me know your email address. I will give the step and the correct software for this. 


Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## jianni81 (Aug 19, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> Long time not to see this subforum.... Lol
> This is my option for your VU:
> * try to charge your VU. Charge's about 1-2 hours and touch the charger adapter, is it hot or cool? If cooled, that's your VU not charging. If not charging, you must open your back case and disconnected the battery and keep it about 5-10 minutes. And try to charged again.
> * if charged, press and hold vol + (up) and connect your VU to usb cable on the PC/laptop's. If normally, you will enter to software mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Already removed battery for a couple of hours and re-assembled it. I have it now charging so I will have a look in an hour or so.
My email is [email protected] 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## jianni81 (Aug 20, 2014)

Doesn't seem to work.
It doesn't charge.
Removed the battery and left it for 6 hours. Left it in plug for 8 hours with two different chargers and then tried either Vol Up(+) press and hold  with USB in to laptop or Power+Vol Down Press and hold for hard reset.
Nothing works.
Any other ideas?


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 21, 2014)

jianni81 said:


> Doesn't seem to work.
> It doesn't charge.
> Removed the battery and left it for 6 hours. Left it in plug for 8 hours with two different chargers and then tried either Vol Up(+) press and hold  with USB in to laptop or Power+Vol Down Press and hold for hard reset.
> Nothing works.
> Any other ideas?

Click to collapse



Oh boy......
I have 2 clue for your VU;
1. The battery is broke, or
2. The engine is brick.
Did you tried to connect your VU into charger without battery? What happen it?

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## jianni81 (Aug 21, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> Oh boy......
> I have 2 clue for your VU;
> 1. The battery is broke, or
> 2. The engine is brick.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried without the battery as well.
Still nothing.
Is it dead?


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 22, 2014)

jianni81 said:


> Tried without the battery as well.
> Still nothing.
> Is it dead?

Click to collapse



Yup! Like I said before, your VU engine is dead. Really sorry to say that.
Btw, you can find on ebay for the engine. It is about 100-200 US$. But, it's not worth it for "old" VU.  
I guess LGOG E975 is the best experience for now. Price & performance is very good.

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhon998 (Aug 26, 2014)

wkobaint said:


> Yup! Like I said before, your VU engine is dead. Really sorry to say that.
> Btw, you can find on ebay for the engine. It is about 100-200 US$. But, it's not worth it for "old" VU.
> I guess LGOG E975 is the best experience for now. Price & performance is very good.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol its called motherboard not egine


----------



## wkobaint (Aug 26, 2014)

Jhon998 said:


> Lol its called motherboard not egine

Click to collapse



Hahahaha...  In my country, the familiar names is mobile phone engine... 
Of course the real name is motherboard on the mobile phone

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## harmakhis (Aug 30, 2014)

no news to this crappy BL smartphone unlocking....
so LG this is the end for me never buy from you...
its time to make a bullet in this stone age without update without support totally forgotten smartphone....


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 2, 2014)

harmakhis said:


> no news to this crappy BL smartphone unlocking....
> so LG this is the end for me never buy from you...
> its time to make a bullet in this stone age without update without support totally forgotten smartphone....

Click to collapse



Yeeahhhj good choice man..

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhon998 (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol they made the BL but they don't care about it anymore because there is no one buying it...


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 2, 2014)

Btw, this model has been hijacked by bb passport..... Lol

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrAzTiK01 (Sep 15, 2014)

> Yo all!
> 
> Got a dead Vu here. I recently loaded Clean Master, which I think installs an applet that stays running in the system to monitor the device and give easy access to Clean Master's functions. While changing the brightness level, the screen died and the hard buttons did not respond. A long push of the on-switch and the system booted, but at the end of the boot (after LG's musical phrase) the screen died again, buttons unresponsive, presumably because the Clean Master applet loaded. Plugging in a charge cable does not light the buttons to show it is charging.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys, 

I also have the same problem with Clean Master application. The screen looks dead now and hard buttons did not respond!

I try to go into the safe mode but I cannot do it and I don't find any material about it.

Wokbaint adviced the following manipulation : "Power on, after the 2nd of LG logo, press and hold vol +"

I tried this minipulation  but it doesn't work at all. How much time should I hold the vol+ ? shoud l I hold it as soon as the 2nd logo appears ?

Damn, I wonder why this problem  with Master Cleaner seems to occurs only with this LG Vu.

I really need your help! Hope I will be able to avoid a wiping.

thankkss


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 15, 2014)

DrAzTiK01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I also have the same problem with Clean Master application. The screen looks dead now and hard buttons did not respond!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried to remove the battery and reconnect again into download mode?

I think 1st step you can remove the battery and than try to charge your phone using original adapter.
I assume, you remove the system file on cleanmaster app. Why it can be done? Because you've got root your VU and it almost get full access to your system.

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## DrAzTiK01 (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, on the Lg optimus view 1,  it's impossible to remove the battery or open the smartphone.
 I cannot remove cleamaster files because the screen the remain black just after the second LG logo. 

. I need to find a way to start with the safe mod .


----------



## wkobaint (Sep 16, 2014)

DrAzTiK01 said:


> Well, on the Lg optimus view 1,  it's impossible to remove the battery or open the smartphone.
> I cannot remove cleamaster files because the screen the remain black just after the second LG logo.
> 
> . I need to find a way to start with the safe mod .

Click to collapse



That's your phone still under warranty? If not, it just open the two screw T5 on the bottom


Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrAzTiK01 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes  the phone is still under warranty.

Nevermind, I have made a wiping   But for next time, it could be usefull to know how to start this f...safe mod.


----------



## doktorspin (Oct 2, 2014)

*Safe mode*

Some months ago I was told that you get to safe mode by pressing vol+ after the second LG logo appeared. 

I discovered today that I get to safe mode with *vol-*. I was trying to resolve another issue regarding vol- (it turns the phone on, for example when I put it in my pocket, my thumb presses it on). A nice clear pair of words "safe mode" appears on the screen in the bottom left corner, when I use *vol-*.

(I don't really know what vol+ does when pressed after the 2nd appearance of the LG logo, but I did fix the problem I had with Clean Master, which had set brightness to zero with no obvious way to undo it.)

... and does anyone know how I can disable the vol- turning the phone on?

[P89510c-HKG-XX]


----------



## DrAzTiK01 (Oct 10, 2014)

*connect mouse or controller*

Hi guys,

 Do you know if it is possible to connect a  usb mouse  or a controller on the lg p 895 ? I have  connected my mouse with an OTG cable but it looks like my device dosen't recognise any usb mouse or controllers


----------



## wkobaint (Oct 12, 2014)

No it won't

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrAzTiK01 (Oct 16, 2014)

> Safe mode
> Some months ago I was told that you get to safe mode by pressing vol+ after the second LG logo appeared.
> 
> I discovered today that I get to safe mode with vol-. I was trying to resolve another issue regarding vol- (it turns the phone on, for example when I put it in my pocket, my thumb presses it on). A nice clear pair of words "safe mode" appears on the screen in the bottom left corner, when I use vol-.
> ...

Click to collapse



I confirm for others people  that we can have access to  safe mod by pressing vol - after the 2nd appearance of the logo until the unlock screen  
Nothing happens by pressing vol+. (well, at least for me)

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------

Connect a controller on LG P895 : 

I have finally finding a way to connect a dualshock 3 controller on LG P895 by using this method :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rhrIfQo90k

It's run quicly and smoothly, really awesome.

I think it's the only controler we can connect on this smartphone considering the usb port of the LG p895 got no usb host and/or usb on the go. 

I am going now to order this klip for a nice gaming experience :

http://shop.brando.com/GameHook-GH-101_p10761c0303d058.html


----------



## DrAzTiK01 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have mad some  test with a few emulators and unfortunately, it looks like the LG P895  despite the tegra3 CPU is lacking a little but of power for running  most of games smoothly. (even ofr super nes emulators)

I read a post of wkobaint where you said :


> You could only mod stockrom. I think is the best way. Base on my experience, mod stock ICS with correct setting it will made this device run good.
> You can try my mod setting for this devices :
> - must rooted
> - install greenify donation, sleep most of system app
> ...

Click to collapse



I must confess that I am ot an expert on android.. Yesterday,  I  have rooted my phone and installed all these applications.
Wkobaint , could you detail  a little bit how to configure these applications please ? Especialliy for Trickster, I am really scare to make a bad manipulation.. 

I use nova luncher already, do you think holo luncher is better ?

When I look on my phone, it looks like I have only a few ram avaible.  I have only 334 mb of free memory without lunching any applications . 
What would be the best way to free some Ram? I guess it's important to have some free memory for play games .

Thank youuu


----------



## tank0412 (Nov 12, 2014)

*P895 Device Tree*

Hello, guys!
I made a device tree for LG P895. But it doesnt work. Can you help me?
https://github.com/tank0412/P895-Tree


----------



## deshwani (Apr 2, 2015)

abemontalvo said:


> Alright here's the link http://db.tt/zeQNJ6XE. Install your necessary drivers and go into LG software mode and choose step 1 normal root. It takes about a minute for the process to be done.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P895 using xda app-developers app:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



how can i enter in s/w download mode in my LG Optimus P-895?


----------



## wkobaint (Apr 3, 2015)

deshwani said:


> how can i enter in s/w download mode in my LG Optimus P-895?

Click to collapse



Power off your phone. Press and hold vol +, and than connect to your usb cable. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## deshwani (Apr 3, 2015)

No i cant. When i preas volume + it will off and showing battery mark... what to do now?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wkobaint (Apr 4, 2015)

deshwani said:


> No i cant. When i preas volume + it will off and showing battery mark... what to do now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



And than you must pull out the batteries. Just open 2 T5 screws on the bottom and open the back cover. Is very easy to remove the batteries. Disconnect the battery and than reconnect again. 
Now you could enter download mode with the previous step. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurajmo (Jun 8, 2015)

How i can simply and safetly root this device?
And is any cwm for this?
And last question someone have link to original V10E european firmware?
Thansk for answer i need this


----------



## Pesach85 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kurajmo said:


> How i can simply and safetly root this device?
> And is any cwm for this?
> And last question someone have link to original V10E european firmware?
> Thansk for answer i need this

Click to collapse



You can try kingo root, it works on a lot of devices hopefully will work on VU too. There should be a cwm installable through 2nd init method. 

For all these things do a research on forum or on Google and there will be more info. 

Inviato dal mio G708 Oc utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kurajmo (Jun 12, 2015)

I already rooted my VU with KingoRoot. 
Simple and fast. 
Now looking for an working recovery. 
I want try do something with performance in VU. 
Maybe one script optimalization work... 
My Phone is little laggy sometimes. 
And battery drain fast. 
Eh LG i dont forget how you leave this Phone with good hardware without 4.1 
God old LG E610 with creepy hardware have jb. 
This Phone have Tegra 3. 
And no developer, no custom... 


Wysłane z mojego LG-P895


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 18, 2015)

Whats the best root option for the Virgin Mobile LG Optimus V?  Model VM670? My boyfriend wants to use this phone as he recently lost his other one though hasn't been able too due to all the system apps installed by the carrier. I was given an answer for an app to use to uninstall system apps but not what the best root option would be. Please help me

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kurajmo (Jul 27, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> Whats the best root option for the Virgin Mobile LG Optimus V?  Model VM670? My boyfriend wants to use this phone as he recently lost his other one though hasn't been able too due to all the system apps installed by the carrier. I was given an answer for an app to use to uninstall system apps but not what the best root option would be. Please help me
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try KingoRoot/KingRoot.
Or flash custom recovery on this phone, and then flash su update.
You should have root and do unistall unwanted app.
Sorry for my English.
I don't speak too much in English.
Take care

Wysłane z mojego C1505 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 29, 2015)

Whats the best root option for the Virgin Mobile LG Optimus V? Model VM670? My boyfriend wants to use this phone as he recently lost his other one though hasn't been able too due to all the system apps installed by the carrier. I was given an answer for an app to use to uninstall system apps but not what the best root option would be. Please help me


Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kurajmo (Aug 8, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> Whats the best root option for the Virgin Mobile LG Optimus V? Model VM670? My boyfriend wants to use this phone as he recently lost his other one though hasn't been able too due to all the system apps installed by the carrier. I was given an answer for an app to use to uninstall system apps but not what the best root option would be. Please help me
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Best option is flash custom recovery and sukces binary.
In my opinion.
But no all smartphone have a custom recovery like lg p895 etc.
Try kingo root,king root, vroot and more.
Is too much this chinese rooting apps to remember for me.
Try.
Maybe one work.
Warning better have a kdz updater and you current running Android on you lg.
If someting go wrong you may flash stock Android back.
Thats all
Take care

Wysłane z mojego C1505 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## thanhly179 (Dec 19, 2012)

I 've bought LG Optimus VU P895 (international version) and I spent much time searching internet for development thread focusing on this device but I found nothing, even here. Is there anyone using this phone here? I need some tips and tricks and also custom ROM, etc...
Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## pelteka (Jan 11, 2017)

*LG Optimus VU-p895 6.0.1 Marshmallow*

Hello guys,i just rooted my Vu, and now i want to add ROM 6.0.1 Marshmallow,i found a lot of links but i dont no how to remove the  surveys and to get the download Links


----------



## twidledee (Feb 21, 2017)

what lg is this? I cant identify it for screen replacement. there isn't a tag for reasons i do not know.  the only identifying marks posted


----------

